# Cult Classic Seeds



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 14, 2016)

Am I blind or can I not find a CCS thread on RIU? I don't have anything to contribute but I'm very intrigued by a few of their offerings, mainly "Wing Attack Plan R" and "Cement Shoes". 

Was wondering if anyone here has grown out any CCS seeds and how they have performed. 

If there is already a Cult thread on here just direct me to it. Thanks!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

from New Zealand?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Shit, this is the first time I've heard of them. Lol


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 15, 2016)

Man... Yeah they have some really solid OGKB offerings it seems and just a shit ton of strains. Gotta tip my hat to their strain names too.


"Tony Clifton" seems to be their go to.

Figured they were a bit more popular.

No one on here growing any Cult Classics Seeds?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 15, 2016)

Couple of the ogkb threads talk about them. Few guys running cement shoes or Tony Clifton on here


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 15, 2016)

Have not seen a dedicated thread though. There are a couple recent ogkb thread a few pages back in the seed and strain reviews section


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome, thanks man, SeedVaultofCa seems to have their full line and I've been trying to look up as many as possible.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/best-ogkb-in-seed-form.913811/

Somewhere in here I think....


----------



## kona gold (Aug 15, 2016)

That's an impressive list they have on the vault!
Does anyone know the genetics behind their strains?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 15, 2016)

A lot of OGKB in their more expensive offerings. Wet Dream is one they seem to like using too.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/cult-classics-seeds/strains


Here are quite a few of them


----------



## greencropper (Aug 16, 2016)

seems to be very little actual info anywhere about the many strains offered by CCS apart from the pics on instagram...


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've grown a handful of their stuff. My favorite so far has been their Animas Valley = TK x OGKB x Wet Dream (Wetdream is blue dream x williams wonder). Just a huge yielding greasy, frost monster and the solidest yielding rosin strain in my stash at the moment. +20% yields on every squish.

Arnold Palmer was also a very nice one but I dont think its available. It was Sugar Kush x Charles Oakley (a purple selection of bodhi's blue lotus). Crazy terps on her, the stem rub smelled like Tulsi basil. I f2'd it and crossed it to GG#4 but havent had the chance to grow those out yet. I really want to revisit it and possible cross the f2 back to my 98 blueberry sativa cut if she proves herself to be authentic. 

I just started their Tony Clifton and have 6 seedlings going and one very clear OGKB dom. pheno has shown itself. Gave the rest of that pack to a friend and kinda regret it. Also just popped some Animas Valley x Aficionado's Black Lime Reserve that I made earlier this year. Hopefully find something nice in those.
Gonna flower out their Agathlan in a week or two. Two pheno's...genetics are Purple Goji x Ogkb x Wet Dream.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 18, 2016)

6 tony Clifton phenos







One agathlan going out to flower tonight


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 18, 2016)

Their Animas valley- TK X ogkb X wet dream


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 18, 2016)

those are purdy


----------



## jwreck (Sep 17, 2016)

Man i envy your yard, nothing but concrete around these parts


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 17, 2016)

Animas Valley looks great. Man I wanna get a hold of some Tony Clifton or Wing Attack!


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's an update on the agathlan. purple goji x ogkb x wet dream


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 22, 2016)

Agathlan - this one smells like berries and similar the Goji OG I grew in the past. My other pheno is shorter, more dense, more susceptible to mold but has a nice OG smell.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wish they'd use a better bank to sell their stuff. I tend to avoid places like seed vault who like to have you send in money for stock that isn't there.

Otherwise lots of their stuff on IG looks pretty fire. Wouldn't mind trying a few of their offerings.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Wish they'd use a better bank to sell their stuff. I tend to avoid places like seed vault who like to have you send in money for stock that isn't there.
> 
> Otherwise lots of their stuff on IG looks pretty fire. Wouldn't mind trying a few of their offerings.


I used Bay Area bean bank. I too did not like how svoc wanted to do the transaction. " we don't have it but send the money and we'll get it for you"


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 14, 2016)

anyone familiar w/ Ccs blanche dubois?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 14, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anyone familiar w/ Ccs blanche dubois?


Triangle Kush X Charles Oakley. Charles Oakley is a select purple pheno of Bodhi's blue lotus. I think the cross was originally not for sale out of respect for swamp boys but they may have gotten permission to sell it now. 
I really liked the charles oakley cross I grew out, which he renamed as "Fruit Snack." The terps are identical to fruit snack gummies. I made a bunch of f2's with it, and i think he sold out of fruit snack at the Emerald Cup after everyone got a taste of beezle extracts work with it. Tasty stuff


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Triangle Kush X Charles Oakley. Charles Oakley is a select purple pheno of Bodhi's blue lotus. I think the cross was originally not for sale out of respect for swamp boys but they may have gotten permission to sell it now.
> I really liked the charles oakley cross I grew out, which he renamed as "Fruit Snack." The terps are identical to fruit snack gummies. I made a bunch of f2's with it, and i think he sold out of fruit snack at the Emerald Cup after everyone got a taste of beezle extracts work with it. Tasty stuff


cool man. thanks.


----------



## OG Big Island (Apr 4, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Their Animas valley- TK X ogkb X wet dream


Lookin good I was just looking at some of their gear and wanna try cement shoes and enchanted cookies but not sure the best source for em. Which island you on? Maybe trade some cuts.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 4, 2017)

OG Big Island said:


> Lookin good I was just looking at some of their gear and wanna try cement shoes and enchanted cookies but not sure the best source for em. Which island you on? Maybe trade some cuts.


I'm on the Big I. I actually don't have any of their gear growing out at the moment, but I am flowering out a cross I made with the Animas Valley as the mother crossed to Black Lime Reserve. The cross has pretty nice smells and flavors to be found. 

The AV leaning plants have big spear colas and more frost but the BLR have killer citrus lime flavor but lack density and yield.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 5, 2017)

OG Big Island said:


> Lookin good I was just looking at some of their gear and wanna try cement shoes and enchanted cookies but not sure the best source for em. Which island you on? Maybe trade some cuts.



i had 1 pheno of cement shoes that was killer; soooo frosty and smells like grape/ chocolate treats; and made some killer full melt too. not too fond of the OGKB dom ones though; def cool seeds.


----------



## OG Big Island (Apr 7, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm on the Big I. I actually don't have any of their gear growing out at the moment, but I am flowering out a cross I made with the Animas Valley as the mother crossed to Black Lime Reserve. The cross has pretty nice smells and flavors to be found.
> 
> The AV leaning plants have big spear colas and more frost but the BLR have killer citrus lime flavor but lack density and yield.


Nice. I'm just pheno-hunting right now


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll post some photos of my Cement Shoes, she's a clone I got in a trade from a fellow Gardner. She's been vegging for a week or so


----------



## Rocurse (Apr 15, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I've grown a handful of their stuff. My favorite so far has been their Animas Valley = TK x OGKB x Wet Dream (Wetdream is blue dream x williams wonder). Just a huge yielding greasy, frost monster and the solidest yielding rosin strain in my stash at the moment. +20% yields on every squish.
> 
> Arnold Palmer was also a very nice one but I dont think its available. It was Sugar Kush x Charles Oakley (a purple selection of bodhi's blue lotus). Crazy terps on her, the stem rub smelled like Tulsi basil. I f2'd it and crossed it to GG#4 but havent had the chance to grow those out yet. I really want to revisit it and possible cross the f2 back to my 98 blueberry sativa cut if she proves herself to be authentic.
> 
> ...


Brotha man, how did you germinate them? Any 411 would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 20, 2017)

Well... This seems to be the closest thing to a cult classic thread in allllll of the interweb so.... Let's rock this shit out. @Terrapin2 did you grab those Blanche beans? I just picked up a satchel of Fair Game (motor breath 15 X Ultraviolet O.G.) I'm excited to see what it do. Not going to get to them until next cycle, but pictures to come. Are tasteful nudes allowed on R.I.U. ? Fuck it I'm going in!


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree, plus PCG Genetics in Oakland just did opens a huge drop of all their stuff, it will only be available for a short while. Check it out in IG. Anyways here's a photo of my baby Cement Shoes


----------



## higher self (Apr 21, 2017)

Just picked up Blanche Dubois (Triangle Kush x Charles Oakley) & Carlsbad Caverns (Durban Poison x Ultraviolet OG) 

The Carlsbad sounds like some fire going to get those going soon enough!


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 22, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> I agree, plus PCG Genetics in Oakland just did opens a huge drop of all their stuff, it will only be available for a short while. Check it out in IG. Anyways here's a photo of my baby Cement Shoes
> 
> View attachment 3928629


Pretty little girl you've got there. I didn't get up on cult classic until after all of the cement shoes and Tony Cliffton were loooooong gone lol. That little lady is gonna be bringing the heat for sure.


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 22, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Pretty little girl you've got there. I didn't get up on cult classic until after all of the cement shoes and Tony Cliffton were loooooong gone lol. That little lady is gonna be bringing the heat for sure.



Haha yeah it's so hard sometime cause they don't release very many, and when they do sometimes the cost is ridicoulous. One of the growers I know pops 300-500 seeds per strain to find the one he keeps. Can you imagine the cost and time? He's private but still, when you have money and space you can do some pretty cool things 

To get this Cement Shoes cut I begged and asked limitlessly for about 3 months till he finally caved in lol I've seen the finished product and it's amaaazing!
I've heard a lot of people using the Tony Clifton as a cross so it must be fire!


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

Picked up the Affinity pack it's 92' OG x No Quater (OGKB x Purple Indica / Faceoff OG BX1) man this one sounds like some serious heat!


----------



## BMWEATER (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Picked up the Affinity pack it's 92' OG x No Quater (OGKB x Purple Indica / Faceoff OG BX1) man this one sounds like some serious heat!



That's sounds super dank. What's the Flowering time on them?


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> That's sounds super dank. What's the Flowering time on them?


Not sure, ive checked their website & instagram . Going from all the genetics in this cross I'd run it close to 11 weeks.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Not sure, ive checked their website & instagram . Going from all the genetics in this cross I'd run it close to 11 weeks.


Some of the best stuff takes longer than usual


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Some of the best stuff takes longer than usual


Yeah I dont mind as I grow a lot of sativa's so 11wks is standard. Haha got a 13+ wk sativa in the box now!


----------



## BMWEATER (May 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I dont mind as I grow a lot of sativa's so 11wks is standard. Haha got a 13+ wk sativa in the box now!



13 weeks !?!? Damn paitience is a virtue!


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

Usually it's little to no veg time from clones though so that even's it out a bit. I was fortunate to find some shorter flowering landrace keepers that go 11-12wk when they normally run 14-16. A part of me wanted to see one of those pheno's haha but I think I have some rare pheno's that I have already made F2's & other crosses. Needless to say i'm on the hunt for a killer sativa male for a project I have in mind.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Usually it's little to no veg time from clones though so that even's it out a bit. I was fortunate to find some shorter flowering landrace keepers that go 11-12wk when they normally run 14-16. A part of me wanted to see one of those pheno's haha but I think I have some rare pheno's that I have already made F2's & other crosses. Needless to say i'm on the hunt for a killer sativa male for a project I have in mind.



It's so sick to see growers doing stuff outside the box. Especially with the landrace sativias. Once you tell someone it's a 10week flower or more I bet seed company's lose about 50% cliental just because mainstream is asking for short flowering times. Hope you post some of those crosses would love to follow along!


----------



## higher self (May 8, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> It's so sick to see growers doing stuff outside the box. Especially with the landrace sativias. Once you tell someone it's a 10week flower or more I bet seed company's lose about 50% cliental just because mainstream is asking for short flowering times. Hope you post some of those crosses would love to follow along!


Yeah even Archive said the same thing, gotta give the people what they want. I'm taking it a step at a time found 1st mother plant so searching for some standout males with the traits I'm looking for.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 9, 2017)

*Cement Shoes* 
Here's a few quick photos of her in Veg. Just did a heavy 16 foliar spray so she's a bit wet. Impressed at how big the fan leaves have gotten, rivals my GG4- which till now had the biggest leaves in my little perpetual grow. 


 

 -


----------



## sixixix (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm running Agathlan now, it's my first Cult Classics strain and I am pretty happy with what I am seeing. One of the three ladies hermied a few days ago, around 3 weeks into 12/12, so I'm watching them closely, but everything else has been smooth sailing so far.

Huge fan leaves during veg:
















Hot studs:











Recent pics of the two flowering girls. The shortest pheno is starting to smell like overripe strawberries in an old cellar:


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful! My girl got to be about 4 feet tall and was too big so I took a few clones and gave the mom the ax...they are serious veggers


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 16, 2017)

Just scooped up AGATHLAN from Oregon Elite Seeds. $160 with some packs left. Wish he had cement shoes but oh well.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 17, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I've grown a handful of their stuff. My favorite so far has been their Animas Valley = TK x OGKB x Wet Dream (Wetdream is blue dream x williams wonder). Just a huge yielding greasy, frost monster and the solidest yielding rosin strain in my stash at the moment. +20% yields on every squish.
> 
> Arnold Palmer was also a very nice one but I dont think its available. It was Sugar Kush x Charles Oakley (a purple selection of bodhi's blue lotus). Crazy terps on her, the stem rub smelled like Tulsi basil. I f2'd it and crossed it to GG#4 but havent had the chance to grow those out yet. I really want to revisit it and possible cross the f2 back to my 98 blueberry sativa cut if she proves herself to be authentic.
> 
> ...


Sounds good the cross you made. I have those to strains as well Black Lime..


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 22, 2017)

Gonna put one of the cement shoes in flower the second week of Sept so I started taking my clones to prepare for the next round


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 29, 2018)

Bump this thread . Just picked up a few packs of ccs and will update here as i pop them. Anyone have anything recent they have grown.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 31, 2018)

Dropped a few bullet train last night to take advantage of the lunar stuff. See what happens. I'll update with pics and what not


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 31, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> How did that agathlan turn out? Was it as frosty as cults pix on IG?


Very frosty but not so mold resistant. Regular Goji OG did extremely well outdoor here so I'm surprised this wasnt passed on in progeny. Flavor was not as good as some of the other stuff I've grown from Cult. Animas Valley and the Arnold Palmer were my favorites.


----------



## Pound Cake (Jan 31, 2018)

I ran the Ultraviolence and Invader (via a collaboration with Purple City) and both turned out nice. The Ultraviolence is real fire...


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 2, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds has Cult Classics on the CHEAP right now...I picked up a pack of Nurse Rachet, but know very little about the company. 

Thread bump for sure


----------



## globalz (Feb 7, 2018)

heelzballer said:


> Greenpoint Seeds has Cult Classics on the CHEAP right now...I picked up a pack of Nurse Rachet, but know very little about the company.
> 
> Thread bump for sure


I have a pack of Purification and Nurse Ratchet too from Gu, dunno when I will pop them tho.


----------



## Johnboyfarmboy (Feb 9, 2018)

Popped a few sunset strip and just one nurse ratchet I'll let you know.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2018)

heelzballer said:


> Greenpoint Seeds has Cult Classics on the CHEAP right now...I picked up a pack of Nurse Rachet, but know very little about the company.
> 
> Thread bump for sure



Thats where I grabbed two packs of Mothers little helper. It will be awhile but I will post here when I pop them.
Cheers


----------



## Pitu (Feb 9, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thats where I grabbed two packs of Mothers little helper. It will be awhile but I will post here when I pop them.
> Cheers


Spoken to a dude on IG he says that mothers little helper is really something unique also. 
I was very intrigued by the fact they call it a full spectrum strain she's going in rotation next round also the enchanted cookies.
Still have a pack of holy clifton nurse ratchet and unification from them but they are on hold for now.
I'll post some pics when I have something to show lol.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 12, 2018)

Grabbed a pack of CCS Dirty Fantasy from GPS for ridiculously cheap over the weekend. 92 Deadhead x Kurple Fantasy #1. Will not be able to start them until this run I have going is up, but I am looking forward to seeing what I get. Will post pics here, when that time comes.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Grabbed a pack of CCS Dirty Fantasy from GPS for ridiculously cheap over the weekend. 92 Deadhead x Kurple Fantasy #1. Will not be able to start them until this run I have going is up, but I am looking forward to seeing what I get. Will post pics here, when that time comes.


Yep, I have a pack of those and a pack of Cosmonaut. I’m going to pop Cosmonaut next run for my wife.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 12, 2018)

Echoes (Old Man Purps x Kurple Fantasy)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Echoes (Old Man Purps x Kurple Fantasy)
> View attachment 4104655


Makes me want to pop mine. Good work


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Echoes (Old Man Purps x Kurple Fantasy)
> View attachment 4104655


Beautiful plant. Good job.


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Echoes (Old Man Purps x Kurple Fantasy)
> View attachment 4104655



Now that is a frost monster lol


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Makes me want to pop mine. Good work





Spondylo Grow said:


> Beautiful plant. Good job.





BMWEATER said:


> Now that is a frost monster lol


Thanks guys!!! Wait till I post pics of my other pheno. I like her better than this girl.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 13, 2018)

Picked up sunset strip fems a while back from the greenpoint auctions, ended up with 15 seeds in the pack. Have four vegging at the moment, interested to see what they produce.

Also have some purification on the way from a more recent greenpoint auction, wondering if I will notice anything with them being what ccs calls type 2 or if it's just a marketing thing.


----------



## greywind (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a Jupiter and Beyond coming from GPS. The deal was just too good to pass up. I like the combination of newer genetics (R6) and lesser utilized, older genetics (SSSDH). I'll find a way to get a handful of these into rotation just to appease my curiosity. Cheers and happy hunting all!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 14, 2018)

Really wish I scooped some cement shoes when they were readily available .


----------



## cannabulbz (Mar 14, 2018)

I can relate somehow...


----------



## cannabulbz (Mar 14, 2018)

I can relate somehow...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Picked up sunset strip fems a while back from the greenpoint auctions, ended up with 15 seeds in the pack. Have four vegging at the moment, interested to see what they produce.
> 
> Also have some purification on the way from a more recent greenpoint auction, wondering if I will notice anything with them being what ccs calls type 2 or if it's just a marketing thing.


I picked up a pack of Dirty Fantasy a while back from GPS auction, and most recently Jupiter & Beyond, also at auction. I think I got the pack of J&B for $8, so how could I resist? Curious as well, about the type 2 labeling and if there is something noticeable to that. Someone in the GPS thread made a pretty decent post regarding that subject. I'll try to find that and copy and paste here. It definitely swayed me towards wanting to pick up more and run them.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 14, 2018)

This is a cross post from another thread that some here may find useful in regards to CCS. Hopefully this is allowed and okay by all members. Just trying to spread some knowledge. 

Originally posted by @MrChocolateGrow on the Greenpoint Seeds thread : 
"I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....

I originally thought the R6 would be a cbd strain, but it's not. It actually looks to take an already potent strains and make them better and add additional medical benefits, such as antidepressant, anti-inflammatory,etc.

Breeder Goal as per cult classic seeds:
'His passion is creating Type II cultivars that produce high concentrations of THC, along with noticeable quantities of other medicinal cannabinoids, like CBD (known for its anti-inflammatory and anxiolytic effects), THCV (associated with increased euphoria, energy, and appetite suppression; a good option for individuals with PTSD), and CBGa (a cannabinoid that is converted to CBG when heated, and is associated with anti-inflammatory and anxiolytic effects similar to CBD). He is continuously breeding cultivars with unique flavor profiles and intense medicinal effects, and has been recognized by important figures in the cannabis community for his contributions..'

R6: it's a cross of the following : R6 (Alien OG x Heirloom BlueBerry X Afgooey X Blockhead)

The reason I picked up Jupiter and Beyond is because of "The Shire" they used. It's a rare and special super silver haze dominant cut of SSSDH. Aficionado Seeds used this cut in an OG cross and they claim it's one of the best crosses they have ever made. 

Pick these all up before they are gone. These are those magic packs no one knows about until they are gone for good...."


----------



## greywind (Mar 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> This is a cross post from another thread that some here may find useful in regards to CCS. Hopefully this is allowed and okay by all members. Just trying to spread some knowledge.
> 
> Originally posted by @MrChocolateGrow on the Greenpoint Seeds thread :
> "I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....
> ...


I read this too, and it along with the genius of the reverse auction had me picking up a pack of J&B in no time. But after reading this again, I'm a little confused. These are regular seeds yeah? But the description in this repost references two moms. I though the R6 would be the father in the cross since the cut used as a mom (in my mind) was the SSH leaning SSSDH. How could you tell if a father was leaning one way or the other? 

Other than the GPS site, I can't find any info on this particular Cult Classic creation. I do see the Nurse Ratchet cross has Animal Cookies (cut) and R6, so I presume the R6 is the male used in both crosses. Thoughts? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 15, 2018)

They were a collab between cult classics and Imperial Genetics I think. GU mentioned he got a smoking deal because both parties were trying to liquidate the stock.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 15, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> They were a collab between cult classics and Imperial Genetics I think. GU mentioned he got a smoking deal because both parties were trying to liquidate the stock.



Wonder how old the stock is, if they were liquidating. May have to move them up in the rotation if there is a chance these are older seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Wonder how old the stock is, if they were liquidating. May have to move them up in the rotation if there is a chance these are older seeds.


I bet they're fine even if they aren't the freshest seeds on the shelf. 
I've got Jupiter & Beyond, Mother's Little Helper, Purification, and Nurse Ratchet. 
Any idea how loud R6 strains tend to be? Greenpoint seems to specialize in chemdog variants and they stink like crazy!  
I'm looking for something that's a little more subtle on the nose...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Wonder how old the stock is, if they were liquidating. May have to move them up in the rotation if there is a chance these are older seeds.


They should be just fine IMO. Even my itty bitty bullet trains germed. I just planted them too deep for the size of the seed.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 15, 2018)

I wasn't trying to throw any shade on the ccs from greenpoint, I had no problem starting a few sunset strips. Planted four and all four are currently chugging along in veg.

It was more along the lines of being aware and not waiting years to try them just in case they were older stock. 

Personally I would love to see born on dates on seed packs.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 15, 2018)

greywind said:


> I read this too, and it along with the genius of the reverse auction had me picking up a pack of J&B in no time. But after reading this again, I'm a little confused. These are regular seeds yeah? But the description in this repost references two moms. I though the R6 would be the father in the cross since the cut used as a mom (in my mind) was the SSH leaning SSSDH. How could you tell if a father was leaning one way or the other?
> 
> Other than the GPS site, I can't find any info on this particular Cult Classic creation. I do see the Nurse Ratchet cross has Animal Cookies (cut) and R6, so I presume the R6 is the male used in both crosses. Thoughts? Anyone know for sure?


It could be a typo or the original poster may have been saying they were researching and learned about the mother of the R6, which helped their decision. I am pretty sure that the R6 is the male in these crosses though.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> This is a cross post from another thread that some here may find useful in regards to CCS. Hopefully this is allowed and okay by all members. Just trying to spread some knowledge.
> 
> Originally posted by @MrChocolateGrow on the Greenpoint Seeds thread :
> "I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....
> ...


R6 is a male not a mother = Alien OG x Bodhi's Blue Lotus. The strains crossed with "center" are the cbd strains. The R6 has some tasty phenotypes.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 15, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> R6 is a male not a mother = Alien OG x Bodhi's Blue Lotus. The strains crossed with "center" are the cbd strains. The R6 has some tasty phenotypes.


Yeah that one statement in this cross post seems to be causing some confusion. Sorry about that, as it was just a quoted copy and paste. I just said moments ago that I was pretty sure the R6 was the male, so I am in full agreement with you. Can't wait to see the different phenos.


----------



## marijaymade (Mar 15, 2018)

I think the geo-loc in the pics so far depicts some kinda tropical spots


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone grown out Jupiter and Beyond yet? I'm looking for a grow and smoke report. I cant find much info on it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Has anyone grown out Jupiter and Beyond yet? I'm looking for a grow and smoke report. I cant find much info on it.


There's nothing on the web. 
Cult classics web site totally blows. 
The owner may be good at growing cannabis, but his marketing is shit.


----------



## roony (Mar 22, 2018)

Shit website or not for 17$ cant really beat it


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2018)

So I just stumbled on this thread thanks for not telling me fuckers.  I click a link someone posted on the first page and it took me here. 

https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/cult-classics-seeds/strains 

Anywho, I have a couple ccs packs, this link is telling me nurse ratchet is animal cookies x Charlotte's web. So.... Is it Charlotte's web or R6? Are they one in the same? Do we really know what R6 is? I'm really curious because having CW in seed form is pretty rare from what I hear.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 22, 2018)

nurse ratchet is animal cookies x R6. r6 is alien x blue lotus


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 22, 2018)

A big breeder just had a pack of Tony Clifton and Cement Shoes on a fire sale last week. They were going for $150 each pack...keep an eye out on IG you see them come up every now and then


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> nurse ratchet is animal cookies x R6. r6 is alien x blue lotus


That's why I'm confused, look at the family tree for nurse ratchet in the link above.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's why I'm confused, look at the family tree for nurse ratchet in the link above.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 22, 2018)

That website is wrong. They are confusing R4 for R6. 

Charlottes Web is R4. Some greedy white brothers in CO renamed R4 to Charlottes Web and trademarked it.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> That website is wrong. They are confusing R4 for R6.
> 
> Charlottes Web is R4. Some greedy white brothers in CO renamed R4 to Charlottes Web and trademarked it.


Now I get it, thanks. I'm just trying to figure out how all that is.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 24, 2018)

I picked up a clone of Ultraviolence.
Alt to take a cut and flower her.
Anyone have experience with her?


----------



## LimitedEdition68 (Mar 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There's nothing on the web.
> Cult classics web site totally blows.
> The owner may be good at growing cannabis, but his marketing is shit.


I'm not blown away by his seeds yet, either. Popped 6 each of Jupiter and Beyond and Nurse Ratchet along with 28 other seeds. They were very small beans to begin with and only 2 of each strain popped. It's over a week later now, the rest are duds. Only 1 dud from all the GPS gear, so I'm pretty sure it isn't my method. Seems like the hype might be greater than the company or only certain strains are worthwhile. I had high hopes too.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 28, 2018)

I think when you have to start naming strains Bugatti, that’s a red flag. The genetics should market themselves.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 28, 2018)

LimitedEdition68 said:


> I'm not blown away by his seeds yet, either. Popped 6 each of Jupiter and Beyond and Nurse Ratchet along with 28 other seeds. They were very small beans to begin with and only 2 of each strain popped. It's over a week later now, the rest are duds. Only 1 dud from all the GPS gear, so I'm pretty sure it isn't my method. Seems like the hype might be greater than the company or only certain strains are worthwhile. I had high hopes too.


Not sure where you bought them from but Jupiter and Beyond and Nurse Ratchet were made at least 2 years ago. He does offer replacements for bad germ rates if you ask respectfully.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2018)

LimitedEdition68 said:


> I'm not blown away by his seeds yet, either. Popped 6 each of Jupiter and Beyond and Nurse Ratchet along with 28 other seeds. They were very small beans to begin with and only 2 of each strain popped. It's over a week later now, the rest are duds. Only 1 dud from all the GPS gear, so I'm pretty sure it isn't my method. Seems like the hype might be greater than the company or only certain strains are worthwhile. I had high hopes too.


That's certainly not good news! I've got 2 packs of J&B, plus Nurse Ratchet and 'purification'.
I may soak a pack of Nurse Ratchet tonight just to see what happens... 
-- edit -- 
Were your beans packaged in small boxes or envelopes? I've got both.


----------



## LimitedEdition68 (Mar 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's certainly not good news! I've got 2 packs of J&B, plus Nurse Ratchet and 'purification'.
> I may soak a pack of Nurse Ratchet tonight just to see what happens...
> -- edit --
> Were your beans packaged in small boxes or envelopes? I've got both.


They came in envelopes from GPS very recently. Thanks Waterproof, I didn't realize they were that old. All of that is good to know. I was planning on asking if I popped the rest and had similar results. Best of luck, Chunky.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 28, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> I think when you have to start naming strains Bugatti, that’s a red flag. The genetics should market themselves.


Most adept growers care more about parents than a strain name. Theres a ton of absurdly named strains on the market, alot of people just rename keeper phenos as well like how Triangle Mints turned into Wedding Cake.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Most adept growers care more about parents than a strain name. Theres a ton of absurdly named strains on the market, alot of people just rename keeper phenos as well like how Triangle Mints turned into Wedding Cake.


I agree but marketing is definitely a factor. 
Which product is easier to sell: "Good Breakfast" or "Grand Slam"? 

Creating brand and product names is not trivial...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

I have 2 packs of Mothers Little Helper I got through GPS. They came in the little boxes. Like others in this thread I can't seem to find much in the way of info online about the strain.
I will be popping a pack in the next week or so and find out for myself. I will be sure to share here on RIU
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I agree but marketing is definitely a factor.
> Which product is easier to sell: "Good Breakfast" or "Grand Slam"?
> 
> Creating brand and product names is not trivial...


It is if the product and brand is shit lol
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have 2 packs of Mothers Little Helper I got through GPS. They came in the little boxes. Like others in this thread I can't seem to find much in the way of info online about the strain.
> I will be popping a pack in the next week or so and find out for myself. I will be sure to share here on RIU
> Cheers


I just dropped a pack of 'Purification' into a cup of water. 
Seeds were packaged in a blue envelope with a small plastic container inside.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have 2 packs of Mothers Little Helper I got through GPS. They came in the little boxes. Like others in this thread I can't seem to find much in the way of info online about the strain.
> I will be popping a pack in the next week or so and find out for myself. I will be sure to share here on RIU
> Cheers


...? What more do you want to know? 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mothers_Little_Helper/Cult_Classics_Seeds/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just dropped a pack of 'Purification' into a cup of water.
> Seeds were packaged in a blue envelope with a small plastic container inside.


I've sprouted a few seeds in my day and these are the most stubborn beans I've ever encountered. 
At first I thought it was a total bust because there was zero activity after a 24 hour water soak. 
So I let them soak another 24 and two had barely opened. 
Then I went with a tried & true method for the most stubborn seeds, and gave them the ol' paper towel + coffee filters under saran wrap for another 24 hours. 
It's been three days and it looks like six have finally cracked open.
WTF?
I'm starting to wonder if I should go to a rapid rooter instead of soil, just to pamper them a little more...


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've sprouted a few seeds in my day and these are the most stubborn beans I've ever encountered.
> At first I thought it was a total bust because there was zero activity after a 24 hour water soak.
> So I let them soak another 24 and two had barely opened.
> Then I went with a tried & true method for the most stubborn seeds, and gave them the ol' paper towel + coffee filters under saran wrap for another 24 hours.
> ...


I've been considering dropping the Nurse Ratchet I got on auction a few weeks back. Seems the stock is a little old. 

My Dirty Fantasy seeds were a day longer than the GPS in the same paper towel.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I've been considering dropping the Nurse Ratchet I got on auction a few weeks back. Seems the stock is a little old.
> 
> My Dirty Fantasy seeds were a day longer than the GPS in the same paper towel.


Maybe some strains prefer warmer outdoor temps, so they sprout later??? 

Or maybe they're just old. 
Dunno.


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

I might give the Jupiter and Beyond I got a sand paper scraping before dunking in water. They're not going swimming anytime soon, but it's good to know they need a little more help.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

Update (day 4, strain = 'Purification')
One more day made a big difference -- 11 out of 12 have cracked! 
They are in different stages, which is a bit odd. 
One is already trying to get out of the pod!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Update (day 4, strain = 'Purification')
> One more day made a big difference -- 11 out of 12 have cracked!
> They are in different stages, which is a bit odd.
> One is already trying to get out of the pod!
> View attachment 4115767


Sounds like some of their stains coming from gu are not exactly fresh. I think I will line a little jar with some 220 grit when I pop mine. As long as the plants perform, I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## roony (Apr 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe some strains prefer warmer outdoor temps, so they sprout later???
> 
> Or maybe they're just old.
> Dunno.


Ive found that warmer temps have helped me with stubborn seeds


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 28, 2018)

*Echoes Smoke Report
  

*

Smell 9/10 She smells like Pine-Sol!

Flavor 9/10 She taste like Pine-Sol with hints of grape.

High 9/10 She is great for the daytime smoke! Strong head high, that gets me stoned without feeling too drowsy, but can definitely lay you out if indulging to much.

Bag Appeal 9/10 Crystal covered nugs w/ bright orange hairs! She shows her purple when you break her up.

Density 9/10 Rock solid nugs!

Yield 8/10 One pheno produce some good sized nugs that stacked really nice.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 28, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> *Echoes Smoke Report
> View attachment 4128705 View attachment 4128706*


Beautiful nugs, Drifter. Nice job with her.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Beautiful nugs, Drifter. Nice job with her.


Thanks Spondylo! She was a treat to grow n smoke.


----------



## Rivendell (May 3, 2018)

I have two sunset strips in early flower, one has a nice creamy grape smell and the other is acrid orange peel. Very intrigued at this point. Will update when it comes down, at least another month probably a little longer.


----------



## Gritzman (May 3, 2018)

That sounds very intriguing. Let us know how it comes down. More flower to you!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2018)

Anyone ran CCS Bullet Train (Arcata Trainwreck x SSH)???

I have a whole pack going right now, they are about 4 and a half weeks in and look very sativa dominant, looking at the leaves. 

Here in South Eastern Ky, SSH and all of its crosses and offspring does AMAZINGLY well. I'm not sure about Arcata TW, never ran any Trainwreck before period ... But I am assuming this strain will be the bees knees outdoors and that is where they are headed in a week or so. 

If anyone has any info whatsoever please do share... I know when GPS had them listed they sold out super fast and I got the last pack of them back during black Friday.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 16, 2018)

Posted on Cult Classics Instagram today. Drop coming soon (no date given). $50 per 18 pack/fems! 

"ogkb x kurple
cherry pie kush x kurple
tony clifton x kurple 
cement shoes x kurple 
agathlan x kurple 
mothers little helper x kurple 
egoloss x kurple 
wedding cake x kurple 
dosidos x kurple
stardawg x kurple 
new pheno of 98 faceoff og(not archive) x kurple
appalachia x kurple
zkittlez x kurple 
gmo x kurple 
grape pie x kurple
strawberry banana x kurple 
cookies and cream x kurple 
animal cookies x kurple 
legend og x kurple + many many more!
$50 Fems 18 per pack"


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Posted on Cult Classics Instagram today. Drop coming soon (no date given). $50 per 18 pack/fems!
> 
> "ogkb x kurple
> cherry pie kush x kurple
> ...


... $50 for 18 fems? Just what in the fuck.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2018)

Interesting...I know CCS was working with Rev.Fuji on some Kurple Fantasy lines and then they had a falling out....claiming Rev stole a bunch of shit from him. Sounds like the pricing may have something to do with that.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 16, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Interesting...I know CCS was working with Rev.Fuji on some Kurple Fantasy lines and then they had a falling out....claiming Rev stole a bunch of shit from him. Sounds like the pricing may have something to do with that.


Exactly is. There is a big long post about it on Instagram, not going to post it here. But yeah, it's right in line with that.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Exactly is. There is a big long post about it on Instagram, not going to post it here. But yeah, it's right in line with that.


Means some damn good prices for us. Sounds like a lot of fire in those crosses. Has anybody run any Kurple Fantasy or it’s crosses? Anyone know if it’s more of a Purp or an OG in smell and effects?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

I bought my cult classic seeds through greenpoint but they have dropped CC. 
How do you guys buy them? Last time I checked, his web site was a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 16, 2018)

I have Kurple Fantasy x 92 Deadhead, which I got from GP as well. Have not run it yet, though, so not much to say about it. 
I've only ever bought them through greenpoint, but will be watching the instagram for any other details on these.


----------



## roony (May 16, 2018)

Anyone run jupiter and beyond picked up cant find much info and no bud porn what so ever hopinh someone one here can help


----------



## roony (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought my cult classic seeds through greenpoint but they have dropped CC.
> How do you guys buy them? Last time I checked, his web site was a steaming pile of crap.


Also second this


----------



## Lurrabq (May 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Means some damn good prices for us. Sounds like a lot of fire in those crosses. Has anybody run any Kurple Fantasy or it’s crosses? Anyone know if it’s more of a Purp or an OG in smell and effects?


Dirty Fantasy 92 DeadheadxKurple.

Fairly purple w/OG structure. Heady fuel funk with a nice kurple finish, good body too. Helps my back issue!


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 18, 2018)

roony said:


> Also second this


Solseeds.com just started carrying CC gear. Lots there right now. I’m hoping they’ll carry the Kurple crosses. I’ve ordered from there before and have had good experiences. 



Lurrabq said:


> Dirty Fantasy 92 DeadheadxKurple.
> 
> Fairly purple w/OG structure. Heady fuel funk with a nice kurple finish, good body too. Helps my back issue!


Sounds great. I’m going to be anxiously waiting for the Kurple crosses to drop.


----------



## THT (May 18, 2018)

I am running Super Silver Sage, as well as Jupiter and Beyond this round. Anyone grow these out yet? I'll post some pics once they have buds worth looking at.


----------



## roony (May 21, 2018)

Solseeds prices are up there for cult classics 100$ to 200$ for 10 reg seeds is outside of my budget


----------



## BMWEATER (May 21, 2018)

roony said:


> Solseeds prices are up there for cult classics 100$ to 200$ for 10 reg seeds is outside of my budget


Yeah I could never find any at $50 found some at $70 but they were weird crosses that don't appeal to me whatsoever


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 21, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Yeah I could never find any at $50 found some at $70 but they were weird crosses that don't appeal to me whatsoever


The $50 Kurple crosses are because a collaborator apparently fucked them over so they’re dropping them cheap. I believe the $70 crosses available are mostly CBD heavy crosses.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

THT said:


> I am running Super Silver Sage, as well as Jupiter and Beyond this round. Anyone grow these out yet? I'll post some pics once they have buds worth looking at.


I think that I am going to run my Jupiter and Beyond this next round, too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I think that I am going to run my Jupiter and Beyond this next round, too.


I've got a couple of packs of J&B so please post updates!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a couple of packs of J&B so please post updates!


Will do, Chunky.


----------



## Westy62 (May 24, 2018)

Hey Growers...stumbled on this thread, and I rarely post but...I'm trying to get 6 Cult Classic Purification seeds to pop (have 6 more). START - 24 hr soak, distilled + H202 @ 77 degrees dark (finally sank in 12 hrs but damn things kept popping back to the surface...all bubbly), no seeds cracked or showed tails so then I placed them 1/4" into 50/50 Coco/Roots Organic soil mix, seed mat, dome vent open, 79 degrees with 80 humidity, 6.2 ph distilled + H202 for water/mist...it's been over 48 hrs and no peep, I will wait up to 5-7 days. If anyone has any tricks give me a shout...I've been collecting Greenpoint gear last 5 months...Gu, love your reverse auction, just snagged a pack of Tomahawk (GG #4 x Stardawg) WoooHooo! I get GREAT deals on A+++ genetics plus, that's where I picked up the CCS Purification...I wanted a good CBD mix. It was either Nurse Ratchet (Animal Cookie's x Charlotte's Web) or Purification, and I wanted the most Indica leaning so...

Not sure if it's right, but I wrote this down when doing research before I bought the CCS Purification...R6 was listed under Cult Classics Seeds - Elefante, on the seedfinder database.

PURIFICATION - CCS - Ultraviolet OG x R6 - (High CBD 1:1, 1:2) 

Ultraviolet OG (Face off OG x Purple Chitral Kush *Old Man’s Purp Cut*)

R6 (Tahoe Alien OG x Blue Lotus [Heirloom Blueberry X Afgooey X Blockhead])

2/14/2018


----------



## THT (May 27, 2018)

Jupiter and Beyond has started sharing her smell with me and its real nice. Very tropical, citrus, and skunk, similar to a golden goat or island sweet skunk profile. Structure-wise not an incredibly vigorous or well shaped plant.. decent inter-nodal distances, overall pretty small and not too branchy, has more of an indica heartiness to it, thick stalks and leaves. Will keep it posted as it progresses


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

THT said:


> Jupiter and Beyond has started sharing her smell with me and its real nice. Very tropical, citrus, and skunk, similar to a golden goat or island sweet skunk profile. Structure-wise not an incredibly vigorous or well shaped plant.. decent inter-nodal distances, overall pretty small and not too branchy, has more of an indica heartiness to it, thick stalks and leaves. Will keep it posted as it progresses View attachment 4142164 View attachment 4142165 View attachment 4142166 View attachment 4142167


Thanks for the "jupdate". 
My pack of purification started slow but has taken off the last week or so. Most of them got stretchy and the runt is looking like it could be a star. 
Zero indication of gender.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 27, 2018)

Agathlan!!! Smells of sweet berries, cookies, and gas.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (May 28, 2018)

Can anyone report on the truth or consequences?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> I am running Super Silver Sage, as well as Jupiter and Beyond this round. Anyone grow these out yet? I'll post some pics once they have buds worth looking at.


How many Jupiter and Beyond did you pop and how was the germ rate, THT?


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> How many Jupiter and Beyond did you pop and how was the germ rate, THT?


Sorry to say Spondylo, I only popped one this round - 100% germ rate though


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> Sorry to say Spondylo, I only popped one this round - 100% germ rate though


Lol, you have all the luck!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 30, 2018)

Well, I've gone 0/6 germ rate on my Jupiter and Beyond, lulz. The first 3 I dropped, have been 5 or 6 days. Then I dropped 3 more a few days ago and at day 3, still not even a crack. I'll still plant the last 3 and see if they come up, which I have seen before, but not very hopeful at this point. Not sure if I want to waste any more time on these, when I have plenty of other solid gear to get started.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Well, I've gone 0/6 germ rate on my Jupiter and Beyond, lulz. The first 3 I dropped, have been 5 or 6 days. Then I dropped 3 more a few days ago and at day 3, still not even a crack. I'll still plant the last 3 and see if they come up, which I have seen before, but not very hopeful at this point. Not sure if I want to waste any more time on these, when I have plenty of other solid gear to get started.


I had similar problems with 'Purification'. Took forever to germinate and growth was VERY slow the first month. 
On the bright side, I ended up with 7 healthy plants. Probably going to flip them in a week or so.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had similar problems with 'Purification'. Took forever to germinate and growth was VERY slow the first month.
> On the bright side, I ended up with 7 healthy plants. Probably going to flip them in a week or so.


I remember you saying that. Hope you post some pics of the Purification sometime. I was getting excited for the Jupiter and Beyond, honestly. Intrigued by the cross. But zero for six won't get me bout' a pound.  
Already have Full Moon Fever soaking, in its place.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I remember you saying that. Hope you post some pics of the Purification sometime. I was getting excited for the Jupiter and Beyond, honestly. Intrigued by the cross. But zero for six won't get me bout' a pound.
> Already have Full Moon Fever soaking, in its place.


I sprayed with neem oil a few days ago & they're still a little droopy, but I'll go get a pic...
--edit--
I started with 8 seedlings but one of them died.

The two big ones are probably males.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprayed with neem oil a few days ago & they're still a little droopy, but I'll go get a pic...


When they are in flower is fine with me, Chunky.


----------



## vertnugs (May 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Agathlan!!! Smells of sweet berries, cookies, and gas.
> View attachment 4142573



Sexy.


Looks very much like the photo for blizzrdbush from gps in terms of bud structure.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 3, 2018)

Agathlan frosting up really good. Will probably be chopping her pretty soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been hearing that Jupiter & Beyond may not be viable so I dunked a pack. 
We shall see...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been hearing that Jupiter & Beyond may not be viable so I dunked a pack.
> We shall see...



Gonna do the same either tonight or tmrw. I hope they are cus i have a few packs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been hearing that Jupiter & Beyond may not be viable so I dunked a pack.
> We shall see...


Cult Classic is working with @beanfulfillment on IG providing seeds for people that have verifiable issues with *any* breeder. If it’s a problem with Cult Classic you get two packs, another breeder one pack. Awesome service that they’re providing. If those beans don’t pop, they’ll make it right.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

Agathlan!! Chopped at day 81. This spear is 14" long and 5" @ its widest point.


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 10, 2018)

WOW...beautiful!

I ended up with 1 Purification that made it through the germination and sprouting stages. I just potted it up and it's looking good! Excited to see what it turns into...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2018)

Dropped 7 Jupiter and beyond in h20 and 2 popped so far. Just placed them in wet paper towel. So far they seem ok on germination. 2 out if 7 isn't great but we shall see.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been hearing that Jupiter & Beyond may not be viable so I dunked a pack.
> We shall see...


Turns out J&B seeds are very difficult to germinate, just like Purification.
This pack had 11 seeds so that's a plus!
Zero cracked after a 24 hour water soak.
Transferred to paper towel + coffee filters. 24 hours later six of them cracked. A couple looked really odd. Really swollen but no tails.
A day later I checked again and one more seed had barely cracked open so I stuck it in dirt with the others.
Not sure if the 7 in dirt will survive. They did not look vigorous...


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Turns out J&B seeds are very difficult to germinate, just like Purification.
> This pack had 12 seeds so that's a plus!
> Zero cracked after a 24 hour water soak.
> Transferred to paper towel + coffee filters. 24 hours later six of them cracked. A couple looked really odd. Really swollen but no tails.
> ...


Sounds just like my Purification experience...I have my 1 survivor!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Turns out J&B seeds are very difficult to germinate, just like Purification.
> This pack had 11 seeds so that's a plus!
> Zero cracked after a 24 hour water soak.
> Transferred to paper towel + coffee filters. 24 hours later six of them cracked. A couple looked really odd. Really swollen but no tails.
> ...





Westy62 said:


> Sounds just like my Purification experience...I have my 1 survivor!


J&B


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 12, 2018)

Odd little bunch...I had many crack and some with mini-tails also...good luck, I hope some get rockin' for you!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2018)

Update on my jupiter and beyond soak. So after about a week all together, i have 5 out of 7 that actually opened up (barely) All (but 2) have a lil stub of a tail or just opened and thats it ?? No vigor at all. The other 2 remaining i broke out the scalpal and performed a quick incision. Kinda looks like old stock to me ?? I know things take a bit longer sometimes , so i planted in soil, prayed to the ganga gods and am hopeing for the best. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Update on my jupiter and beyond soak. So after about a week all together, i have 5 out of 7 that actually opened up (barely) All (but 2) have a lil stub of a tail or just opened and thats it ?? No vigor at all. The other 2 remaining i broke out the scalpal and performed a quick incision. Kinda looks like old stock to me ?? I know things take a bit longer sometimes , so i planted in soil, prayed to the ganga gods and am hopeing for the best. Fingers crossed.


I got 7 to crack so I transferred them to dirt. Only one has broken the surface so far...


----------



## greywind (Jun 13, 2018)

If I ever get around to those Jupiter & Beyond I have (doubtful after initial germ results), I think I'll look into gibberellic acid. Unfortunate that this stock was even sold, regardless how cheap we were able to score packs for. Breeder & seed bank integrity, bring that shit back.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2018)

How long in soil till you had one show itself ?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 13, 2018)

Out of six that I tried, only two cracked. None ever germed. Everything else I popped at the same time came up and is doing fine.


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 13, 2018)

Again...sounds like my Purification, just FYI I put my seeds after the water soaks (2 separate, 6 seed soaks) into soil just to wait it out after things stopped in the napkin...my 1 that popped out of the dirt took about 3-4 days.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 13, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Again...sounds like my Purification, just FYI I put my seeds after the water soaks (2 separate, 6 seed soaks) into soil just to wait it out after things stopped in the napkin...my 1 that popped out of the dirt took about 3-4 days.


I did too. Always do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Again...sounds like my Purification, just FYI I put my seeds after the water soaks (2 separate, 6 seed soaks) into soil just to wait it out after things stopped in the napkin...my 1 that popped out of the dirt took about 3-4 days.


Purification was a pain but looks like it has potential.
I had two that were taller than the rest and one was male (chopped).
This is the female (untopped, 1 gal pot)

New leaves are still a little fried from being sprayed with neem but they're recovering nicely.


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess I lucked out with my one J&B seed. Shes really turning out very nice. Great vigor in the second half of her life, a little slow to start, and a really odd growth pattern at first as well. Here is a shot of the lower branch that decided it would be the main. I never topped her, but she grew like she was when the actual main stalk and other side branching simply stopped growing taller and this one branch didn't. Sorry I am not a better photographer...


----------



## THT (Jun 17, 2018)

PSA:
Super Silver Sage is a fucking BEAST sativa. Great buds developing all throughout and it's a frosty mofo with great loud citrus/musk terps.
It has grown into the light. (center)


----------



## THT (Jun 17, 2018)

Unfortunately you can see the light is burning them a bit. trying to get that all sorted out this week..
Super Silver Sage


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 18, 2018)

Those having germination problems with CC gear, how many bought from GPS? I’m wondering whether it’s a problem with the seeds themselves or if GPS had old stock. 

Either way, contact [email protected]. They should hook you up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Those having germination problems with CC gear, how many bought from GPS? I’m wondering whether it’s a problem with the seeds themselves or if GPS had old stock.
> 
> Either way, contact [email protected]. They should hook you up.


I bought my gear from greenpoint. 

What is the purpose of "seedfulfillment"?
Honestly, it sounds like a scam or some type of law enforcement phishing.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought my gear from greenpoint.
> 
> What is the purpose of "seedfulfillment"?
> Honestly, it sounds like a scam or some type of law enforcement phishing.


Look up @beanfulfillment on IG. They’re making it right for people getting bad packs, working with Cult Classic Seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> How long in soil till you had one show itself ?


About a week.

I dropped another pack of Jupiter & Beyond a few days ago.
Zero cracked after 24 hrs.
six cracked after 48 hrs and I transferred them to paper towel + coffee filters (under plastic wrap).

48 hours later, six looked good enough to transplant so I started them in rapid rooters instead of soil.
The others look odd. A few still haven't cracked but some have black root tips, which doesn't look promising.

It was recommended that I add a little h202 to the water, so I tried it. Results are the same as the last pack so far.


----------



## THT (Jun 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Results are the same as the last pack so far.


Sucks to hear that, I feel very lucky to have had my one seed pop up female. Here she is right now.


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry for the longer post RIU folks…I tried to explain this deal in a few sentences, but after what seemed like hours I gave up, so here ya go!

Good stuff going on here with @beanfulfillment that I would like to share with you. After seeing the post from jayblaze710 about sending an e-mail to [email protected] involving CCS gear purchased from Greenpoint, I was cautiously curios…really? 

So…before I sent an e-mail, I searched the web for over 3 hours, getting pretty damn deep into the abyss while searching CCS, the e-mail and domain, plus the concept of a scam similar maybe? I was trying to collect enough info to help guide my cautious side. 

Other than @protonmail is popular with web creepers due to its end-to-end encryption security, I found only what seems to be a legit idea (backed by CCS). It’s pretty simple actually…I’ve been in marketing for 26 years, and have approached several markets and/or products with similar concepts…and yes, spite our companies A+ reputation in the industry, many folks did not always believe our intentions were good or even valid, and our competitors hated it with a passion, but it was fair and we had much success at a minimal cost.

I sent an e-mail off to the addy posted, and within about 4 hours had a response from “Bart”. He was super nice and seemed to actually care. He had surprisingly read my whole e-mail…you could tell because he recommended a few CCS strains for fulfillment ideas, that were spot on to our needs like CBD and indica for our autistic son (and mine hehe). He wasn’t just going to toss “whatever” back, he was going to “fulfill” our original needs!

There are 3 Instagram profiles to look over @beanfulfillment @bart_beanfilfillment @cultclassicseed – Check them out…

There is no breeder bashing allowed, so names will never be tossed under the bus by them or the customer.
A no brainer requirement, you have to supply proof of purchase along with your request.
They have total control of who they want to help out, and what they will send…so don’t feel it’s really abusive on them, it’s a very cool and inexpensive marketing approach…

What I see so far, shows me they are looking for folks or families in need of medicine, that maybe have run into $$ or supply issue because of buying a bad batch of seeds. It’s compassionate, humanitarian like, and ambitious, and somewhat heroic…they give hope to folks that really need it the most…that’s just my gut feeling.

They have been fully endorsed by CCS on multiple IG user profiles, and end user comments are popping up, even videos of them dropping seeds packs for folks to find, a bit like an easy treasure hunt, pretty funny!

Thanks for reading…W.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2018)

So far no bueno for me on any cc beans. Im just gonna keep popping them. I gotta get lucky at some point ??? Everything else i popped is doing well. I really needed these cc to germ for me. 


I will live vicariously through THT's grow if he/she dont mind. 

@THT , what kind of smells are you getting ? She a light or heavy feeder ? Looking good btw..


----------



## Pitu (Jun 25, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Sorry for the longer post RIU folks…I tried to explain this deal in a few sentences, but after what seemed like hours I gave up, so here ya go!
> 
> Good stuff going on here with @beanfulfillment that I would like to share with you. After seeing the post from jayblaze710 about sending an e-mail to [email protected] involving CCS gear purchased from Greenpoint, I was cautiously curios…really?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear some more experiences on them.
I must say they really take the time for you to make things right...
I had troubles with a pack of enchanted cookies which I purchased from another bank then greenpoint.
After putting 4 to germ they shown a bit of tail to stop and die.
So the second time I put 5 of them to germ and almost same thing happens 3 of them with dark brown/blackish tails. 2 of them came out of the shells to eventually never break soil.
I was really looking forward growing these but well they almost all died so I spoke to cult classics a bit about it.
So a few weeks later I see them promote beanfulfillment and I was a bit hesitant to try it I don't like to beg for seeds but my buddy convinced me to at least tell them what's up.
Spoke another time with CC until I decided to give it a shot.
Like you say no problems there they asked me to tell the problems on what happened so I told them about the bad germ ratio.
They seem to have a specific way of germing but I never heard from that before I popped them.
Provided proof of buying and he came back with an answer that he would help me out on that and asked my address details.
I haven't received nothing yet but it has only been a week zo dat nog.
Keep you guys posted when I have something to report lol.

Got a bit longer then I expected too guys sorry.

I'll try and snap some pics of my Mothers Little Helper as soon as there's something to see still in veg as we speak.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

It's hit or miss with cult classics. I got 8 plants out of my pack of Purification, but only got three healthy seedlings from TWO full packs of Jupiter & Beyond. 
The failed seeds either didn't crack at all or couldn't get out of the pods. If a tail managed to poke out, they had black tips. 
It's looking like there was some type of contamination, and yes I added a little H2O2 for the soak.


----------



## THT (Jun 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> what kind of smells are you getting ? She a light or heavy feeder ? Looking good btw..


Thanks kemosabe, the super silver sage is a nice citrus/skunk/musky, and the Jupiter has more of a sweeter citrus and kush vibe, both are pretty heavy feeders, ive been at 1000-1300ppm since 30 days from seed with no issues.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 25, 2018)

My Sunset strips that I bought from GPS have all popped and grown great, have done 8 of them so far. Very strong orange terps, only one leaned towards the kurple. Mostly just bud structure variation among them, most were nice and dense with a couple that were a bit more fluffy. All yielded decently.

Next round I plan on planting some purification and some dirty fantasy, fingers crossed that they grow as well as the sunset strips.


----------



## Skiball (Jun 25, 2018)

+1 for ccs had an issue and was taken care of above n beyond.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

Beanfulfillment said:


> Oh hey guys, Bart here!
> 
> Just had to make an account and thank you guys for all the kind words!
> I know it sounds odd and so many people are reading into it thinking it may be a scam or to good to be true... But we're totally legit as Wes and Jay have said. Anyone who has trouble with ANY packs don't hesitate to email us! Find us on insInstag @Beanfulfillment! We also carry their stock for the cheapest around if you just want to check out a menu!
> ...


This sounds awesome! 
Email sent regarding my two crappy packs of Jupiter & Beyond.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 25, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> My Sunset strips that I bought from GPS have all popped and grown great, have done 8 of them so far. Very strong orange terps, only one leaned towards the kurple. Mostly just bud structure variation among them, most were nice and dense with a couple that were a bit more fluffy. All yielded decently.
> 
> Next round I plan on planting some purification and some dirty fantasy, fingers crossed that they grow as well as the sunset strips.


I dropped 5 seeds, got three girls of Dirty Fantasy. Really like the smoke!

They were a pain to stake. Buds flopping all over. Got two phenos. One a good mix, with some loud Kurple. Another was really skinny, long internodes, loose buds that were grapeish smelling, super sweet "hit you in the face now" smoke that made me want more.

Have the stakes ready and good luck!


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here it be...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Here it be...View attachment 4156708


I didn't get one of those...


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I didn't get one of those...


Hang tight Chunky, there are usually 2-3 e-mails gathering info...and takes a few weeks so be patient!


----------



## THT (Jun 30, 2018)

Jupiter this week, budding fast and strong, smells developing fantasticly and these are going to be very dense indica leaning nugs with large calyxs


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice survivor here...here's a current picture of my only surviving CCS Purification @ 3-4 weeks. I have started to top and LST, so all is cool.


----------



## Westy62 (Jun 30, 2018)

Got a very nice surprise in the mail today! Thank you @beanfulfillment for what you do and @cultclassicsseed for your generous donations...much meds for our autistic son (and me...LOL).


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Got a very nice surprise in the mail today! Thank you @beanfulfillment for what you do and @cultclassicsseed for your generous donations...much meds for our autistic son (and me...LOL).View attachment 4158420


Very nice! Cool T-Shirt!
I spoke with bean fulfillment today and got straightened out on some trouble I was having. Very quick to respond and very generous and easy to deal with.


----------



## Westy62 (Jul 1, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> View attachment 4158306 Nice survivor here...here's a current picture of my only surviving CCS Purification @ 3-4 weeks. I have started to top and LST, so all is cool.


So I LST'd this Purification and topped it at the 7th node (out of 9)...my grow space gets tight with height sometimes, but check out the blood red juice coming out of this plant!! I've never seen this before, but after Googling it found out it can happen...bizarre. I posted it on Instagram for CCS to chime in, what I read on the forums was a mix of "purple plant, heirloom genetics, haze strains, blueberry", I would like to know what CCS says.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> So I LST'd this Purification and topped it at the 7th node (out of 9)...my grow space gets tight with height sometimes, but check out the blood red juice coming out of this plant!! I've never seen this before, but after Googling it found out it can happen...bizarre. I posted it on Instagram for CCS to chime in, what I read on the forums was a mix of "purple plant, heirloom genetics, haze strains, blueberry", I would like to know what CCS says.View attachment 4158535 View attachment 4158536


That's awesome! 
I only got a couple females out of my pack of purification and now I'm tempted to go check the sap color. 
They started VERY slow but now they're tall and lanky. 
This strain is full of surprises! 
Maybe I'll hit one with some pollen from my bubblegum male...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 1, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> So I LST'd this Purification and topped it at the 7th node (out of 9)...my grow space gets tight with height sometimes, but check out the blood red juice coming out of this plant!! I've never seen this before, but after Googling it found out it can happen...bizarre. I posted it on Instagram for CCS to chime in, what I read on the forums was a mix of "purple plant, heirloom genetics, haze strains, blueberry", I would like to know what CCS says.View attachment 4158535 View attachment 4158536


Bodhi was breeding a blood trait into some things also. Very cool trait, it also good for inflammation and other good things.


----------



## Westy62 (Jul 1, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Bodhi was breeding a blood trait into some things also. Very cool trait, it also good for inflammation and other good things.


Any strain consistencies within the blood red? Medical, sedative, ??? Curious if I should embrace this as a keeper for any genetic reason? Fun surprises...what was Bodhi trying to accomplish? W.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

Got my replacement beans from seedfulfillment!


----------



## Westy62 (Jul 6, 2018)

Sweet! That's awesome...spread the word bud, its an awesome program that might not be around forever!

Happy Hunting!


----------



## THT (Jul 6, 2018)

Weekly Cult Classic update y'all
Jupiter and Beyond
 

Super Silver Sage 
 

Both of these plants are phenomenal apart from the ridiculous growth of the S.S.S. and what will likely be a pretty long flower time, but what the fuck this thing is massive.

Sorry for my shitty pics


----------



## Pitu (Jul 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got my replacement beans from seedfulfillment!
> View attachment 4160918


How long did you have to wait bro?
I'm at 5 weeks since last contact lol, also never got a message of shipped or something did you?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 17, 2018)

Me either, still waiting to hear back. Although it hasnt been 5 weeks,,, closer to 2 weeks.


----------



## Pitu (Jul 17, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Me either, still waiting to hear back. Although it hasnt been 5 weeks,,, closer to 2 weeks.


Hope yours still come and hope it's only because I'm in Europe lol but got a bit curious about it when I remembered I contacted them and checked the date lol.


----------



## THT (Jul 17, 2018)

Jupiter and Beyond as of today


----------



## THT (Jul 17, 2018)

Super Silver sage needing lots of support.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Pitu said:


> How long did you have to wait bro?
> I'm at 5 weeks since last contact lol, also never got a message of shipped or something did you?


It took a while, like six weeks or so. I never got a shipping notice.


----------



## THT (Jul 23, 2018)

I decided to chop Jupiter today. Partially because I found a bit of bud rot, partially, because it was no longer able to support itself, and partially because I am impatient.
 

I removed the support and this happened
 

This thing ended up getting pretty big
 

Looks great and smells great, Like a sweet candy and a dumpster 
 
could have easily gone another week or two but what can I say. I am impatient sometimes.


----------



## THT (Jul 30, 2018)

Super silver sage has turned out to be really good. Reminiscent of the old 'haze' we used to get in the northeast. Yield is going to be pretty wild. Great bud development from top to bottom.


----------



## roony (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone figure out a good way to germ these jupiter and beyond seeds popping them tonite and seeing what happens seems like the beanfullfillment worked out well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2018)

roony said:


> Anyone figure out a good way to germ these jupiter and beyond seeds popping them tonite and seeing what happens seems like the beanfullfillment worked out well


Nice sentence.


----------



## roony (Aug 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice sentence.


Very helpful i have to work on that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2018)

Try adding a capful of 3% peroxide to your soak water.
I popped two packs of J&B and had better luck after adding a little H2O2.

Not that it mattered.
I ended up with *one* healthy plant with great structure -- and it was male. 

Good luck.
---


----------



## roony (Sep 6, 2018)

Popping my pack of jupiter and beyond with some h2o2 and tap water. we'll see what happens. 

Side note there was 12 seeds in my pack maybe thats a sign of Good luck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2018)

roony said:


> Popping my pack of jupiter and beyond with some h2o2 and tap water.View attachment 4194207 we'll see what happens.
> 
> Side note there was 12 seeds in my pack maybe thats a sign of Good luck!


Good luck bro, the peroxide helps. 
I got 5 plants out of 2 packs (24 seeds). Four of them developed "issues", which left me with one healthy male. 

Some seeds never cracked, but most of the duds opened and swelled up but had no taproot -- or the tip of the taproot was black. 
Either way, they died.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 9, 2018)

The 12 seeds in one of my packs of Mothers Little Helper hit the towels yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## roony (Sep 9, 2018)

Mine seem to be doing ok
Day 1
Day 2

Hope they keep popping but 3 have tails one looks promising and several others have cracked


----------



## roony (Sep 9, 2018)

Just wanted to throw this out there posted pic and tagged cult classics and this is what i got back shortly after
Just thought that was very cool of them even though my germ rates have been more successful than most


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

roony said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there posted pic and tagged cult classics and this is what i got back shortly afterView attachment 4195762
> Just thought that was very cool of them even though my germ rates have been more successful than most


They are legit. 
I got three replacement packs but have not grown any of them yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> They are legit.
> I got three replacement packs but have not grown any of them yet.


I remember you sharing about them before. That is a pretty stand up thing to do. The germination issues is one of the reasons I decided to run the MLH sooner then later. 
The 12 seeds looked healthy and not quite 24 hours in there are a few tail tips showing.
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

Woke up this morning to 11 of the 12 sprouted
 

Cheers


----------



## roony (Sep 10, 2018)

Just got word back from beans fulfillment very quick response time cant wait to see what shows up


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 12, 2018)

CC is having a liquidation sale right now.

Cheers


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> CC is having a liquidation sale right now.
> 
> Cheers


Where?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Where?


A little birdie told me they posted this on instagram.
cultclassicsseedOn all current stock! Most less then $80 retail
[email protected] for wholesale inquiries

Cheers


----------



## Pitu (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Where?





GreenHighlander said:


> A little birdie told me they posted this on instagram.
> cultclassicsseedOn all current stock! Most less then $80 retail
> [email protected] for wholesale inquiries
> 
> Cheers


Bayareabeanbank over on ig has a good sale man everything above 150 is now 80 shipped and under that everything is 50 or 60 I believe.
Scored some packs myself but you can also try and see where cult classics got there sale going I believe they sell through beanfulfilment.

Hope this helps hehe.


----------



## Westy62 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey folks, it's been a while since I've posted any CCS info but I wanted to share some pics. The lone survivor I had from my CCS Purification batch is still around, ended up being female, and even ended up being the plant I posted the pics of months ago that had the blood red sap/sugar that leaked when I pruned it...crazy!

Here she is at week 5-6 of flower, she takes up the whole 2x4 lower half of the tent...and a few days ago she needed support on the left side bunch of buds to keep them from breaking. She didn't smell much at all this summer, but in the last 2-3 weeks have lit up the room with a very odd scent I'm yet unable to really define...

I don't post much but thought this plant was always unique - Purification was a Cult Classic Seeds CBD strain with a mix of Ultra-violet OG and R6
(Alien OG x Blue Lotus [Heirloom BlueBerry X Afgooey X Blockhead] ) <<<<<<<< per Seedfinder - https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Elefante/Cult_Classics_Seeds/


----------



## Westy62 (Sep 12, 2018)

The pics are weird to piece together sorry...one is left from center and the other is right from center.

I will add another shot of the whole plant so you can see the actual size...

W.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Hey folks, it's been a while since I've posted any CCS info but I wanted to share some pics. The lone survivor I had from my CCS Purification batch is still around, ended up being female, and even ended up being the plant I posted the pics of months ago that had the blood red sap/sugar that leaked when I pruned it...crazy!
> 
> Here she is at week 5-6 of flower, she takes up the whole 2x4 lower half of the tent...and a few days ago she needed support on the left side bunch of buds to keep them from breaking. She didn't smell much at all this summer, but in the last 2-3 weeks have lit up the room with a very odd scent I'm yet unable to really define...
> 
> ...


Purification is a sleeper strain!
I just put mine in jars and it is easily the stinkiest strain in the rotation.

My only complaint is the weak stems.
-- edit --


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 17, 2018)

9 of the 12 MLH have made it above ground.
 

Cheers


----------



## roony (Sep 24, 2018)

Got my replacements today im pumped!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

MLH
 

Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

I like Purification so much, I'm considering nurse ratchet for my next crop. (09 Animal Cookies x R6)
What's the word on that one?


----------



## Westy62 (Oct 6, 2018)

Chunky....Nurse Ratchet was my next choice, they were so close I actually did some research on 09 AC and found it to be a bit more sativa than UVOG...so since I was looking for a sleeping aid I just ran with the Purification. My buds are just about done, and the pics look like the UVOG pics I've seen...(Old Man Purps and Face Off OG), nice and purple shades with burgundy mix...beautiful. I'm likely going to stagger my harvest for the first time, this plant was so big it still has a lower bud mass not finished and much greener. I'll chop the purple tops in a few days, move the lights down, hit it with some ferts again, and give it 2-3 more weeks, flush again, and harvest #2 round...most of what I read says it should work to mature and fatten up the lower sites. Pics soon...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2018)

Westy62 said:


> Chunky....Nurse Ratchet was my next choice, they were so close I actually did some research on 09 AC and found it to be a bit more sativa than UVOG...so since I was looking for a sleeping aid I just ran with the Purification. My buds are just about done, and the pics look like the UVOG pics I've seen...(Old Man Purps and Face Off OG), nice and purple shades with burgundy mix...beautiful. I'm likely going to stagger my harvest for the first time, this plant was so big it still has a lower bud mass not finished and much greener. I'll chop the purple tops in a few days, move the lights down, hit it with some ferts again, and give it 2-3 more weeks, flush again, and harvest #2 round...most of what I read says it should work to mature and fatten up the lower sites. Pics soon...


Purification is an awesome strain! 
Who knew? 
I ran 4 strains in my last indoor crop, and purification is easily the best of the bunch. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2018)

MLH 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 19, 2018)

MLH
 

Cheers


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 19, 2018)

What's the deal with cement shoes? Why are they not producing any more beans?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 21, 2018)

The final two MLH males to show.
 

And the 5 ladies out of the pack. I have been cheering for the runt from the beginning for some reason lol
 

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

anyone ever do the cement shoes?


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> anyone ever do the cement shoes?



Isn't that like a mob thing?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't post in this thread for a bit. By the looks of it neither has anyone else .
I currently have 5 Mothers Little Helper at 12 days from flip. 
Other then one, they are very,very light feeders . My soil mix is quite light and all but one is showing it to be too strong.
This one I have dubbed Mothers Little Little Helper 
 
 
 

And the other 4 clearly showing their displeasure with my mix.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I haven't post in this thread for a bit. By the looks of it neither has anyone else .
> I currently have 5 Mothers Little Helper at 12 days from flip.
> Other then one, they are very,very light feeders . My soil mix is quite light and all but one is showing it to be too strong.
> This one I have dubbed Mothers Little Little Helper
> ...


They'll grow into that soil. 
Just don't keep em too wet and you'll be fine.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> They'll grow into that soil.
> Just don't keep em too wet and you'll be fine.


I doubt it at this point.Roughly a month in those pots. Almost 2 weeks from flip they are clearly showing far too much N. It is the light base mix I use with every first run. I am use to the plants gassing out too soon and having to top dress. This is a first. That is why I said they are clearly very light feeders. All apart of pheno hunting and keeping notes.

Cheers


----------



## Anothermeduser (Nov 26, 2018)

Got a pack of elefant'e on the go, ha I'm being funny as only 3 came up, 5 popped 2 stalled out, one decent plant and 2 crazy mutant seedlings, sunsabitches.... you win some, you loose some.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 1, 2018)

These 3 are the happiest of the 5 MLH 17 days from flip
The runt 
 
and two much taller ones.
 
 
This shot shows the difference in height. The runt is in the middle.
 

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

I want to pull the trigger on a cement shoes cut. Can't quite make up my mind yet.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I want to pull the trigger on a cement shoes cut. Can't quite make up my mind yet.



Which version? I just pre-ordered #2


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

uh oh, maybe I don't I just seen it in a cross and when I talked to dude, he said heavy heavy and not hard to grow and when I see the ingredients I really like it even in that cross. But I didn't know cuts were numbered, now I gotta ask a couple more questions............lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> uh oh, maybe I don't I just seen it in a cross and when I talked to dude, he said heavy heavy and not hard to grow and when I see the ingredients I really like it even in that cross. But I didn't know cuts were numbered, now I gotta ask a couple more questions............lol


They're not. They did an original release like a year ago. Now they just pre-released the II version which ships out at the end of the month


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 5, 2018)

One MLH has super long hairs.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## growslut (Dec 5, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Thought I'd follow-up on this even though the comment was from awhile ago.
> 
> I ran three Jupiter and Beyond females. Two phenotypes were visible.
> I picked the pheno that had more of a sativa leaning appearance (better smell, too) and ran two separate lab tests on it. Total cannibinoids ~20% with max THC ~16%. No CBD detected.
> ...


Don't know how many people saw this. It got posted on the GPS thread

I dig that SXSW got Jupiter and Beyond tested. Its really disappointing to show 0% CBD even though I grew J&B expecting a high-cbd 'full spectrum' strain

I did get one female J&B from my grow and the test results seem to agree with my experience. Problems germinating, grass smell, no flavor, and the effect was low. I smoked 2 bowls and gave the rest away


----------



## densemob (Dec 5, 2018)

Has anyone ran cult classics seeds, Tall White? It's Pineapple Thai x R6 and it's impossible so far to find ANY info about it online. I really wanna grow her out but I prefer to know more about a strain before I grow it. Thanks all!


----------



## growslut (Dec 5, 2018)

densemob said:


> Has anyone ran cult classics seeds, Tall White? It's Pineapple Thai x R6 and it's impossible so far to find ANY info about it online. I really wanna grow her out but I prefer to know more about a strain before I grow it. Thanks all!


It sounds like a great strain and I also would like to try it.

I've tried to grow it a few times. I haven't been able to get any of the seeds to germ

I've grown other strains and most Cult Classic seeds have been difficult to germ but a few seeds make it. But I have had a 0% germ rate with Tall White so far (think its 0/12).


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 5, 2018)

growslut said:


> Don't know how many people saw this. It got posted on the GPS thread
> 
> I dig that SXSW got Jupiter and Beyond tested. Its really disappointing to show 0% CBD even though I grew J&B expecting a high-cbd 'full spectrum' strain
> 
> I did get one female J&B from my grow and the test results seem to agree with my experience. Problems germinating, grass smell, no flavor, and the effect was low. I smoked 2 bowls and gave the rest away


I agree, bordering on being off topic under the GPS thread. Sorry 'bout that. Posted it here since it was purchased from GPS when they had their line on sale and others were asking about the CBD description in this thread. 

Grain a salt for the test results since I had only tested one of the two apparent phenotypes. But, it does point out that the CBD likely has recessive tendencies in this strain. Questioning what "full spectrum" really means as well.

Along with your experience, it appears that getting the "balanced CBD:THC" will not be as straight forward as I had originally hoped.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 5, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> I agree, bordering on being off topic under the GPS thread. Sorry 'bout that. Posted it here since it was purchased from GPS when they had their line on sale and others were asking about the CBD description in this thread.
> 
> Grain a salt for the test results since I had only tested one of the two apparent phenotypes. But, it does point out that the CBD likely has recessive tendencies in this strain. Questioning what "full spectrum" really means as well.
> 
> Along with your experience, it appears that getting the "balanced CBD:THC" will not be as straight forward as I had originally hoped.


I got both of my packs of Mothers Little Helper through gps. I didn't have a germ issue on the one pack I have popped so far only one seed didn't make it above ground.. Down to 4 females in flowering after culling one that sprouted a few nut sacks down low I noticed today. 
Other then that I have been unable to find any info on it. I have no clue what I should even be looking for or at lol 
I think at this point any cbd strain is hit or miss depending on how many you wanna pop. Of the 5 females that started flowering no two looked even close to the same. Which makes sense given the huge pool of genes these strains are being made from.

Cheers


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I didn't have a germ issue on the one pack I have popped so far


Ditto. 100% germination on the seeds I've tried.



GreenHighlander said:


> I think at this point any cbd strain is hit or miss depending on how many you wanna pop.


I'm coming around to that realization as well.


----------



## growslut (Dec 6, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Ditto. 100% germination on the seeds I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming around to that realization as well.


What method of germination do you guys use? 

I soak in water and hydrogen peroxide for 24 hours--but I started going 36 with CCS. Then into rapid rooters. I typically get a 80%+ rate for germing, but CCS seeds have less than 25% germ rate for me. I'm also 0% with Unification.

And I totally agree that CBD pheno's might have differing amounts of CBD, but I generally expect a CBD strain to have _some_ CBD in there.

Its great that you test SXSW. I hope you test more strains and post results. How much did it cost? (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

I just place them in paper towels till they crack then plant them in dirt. 
Don't feel bad about the germ. Lots of people have had issues germing some of the cc gear. He will replace them if you contact him from what I have seen.
Testing here in Canada is about $40-$50 a pop

Cheers


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 6, 2018)

growslut said:


> What method of germination do you guys use?
> 
> I soak in water and hydrogen peroxide for 24 hours--but I started going 36 with CCS. Then into rapid rooters. I typically get a 80%+ rate for germing, but CCS seeds have less than 25% germ rate for me. I'm also 0% with Unification.
> 
> ...


I just did direct sow into moist peat pellets (in a humidity dome receiving sunlight). No cleaning, no scuffing, tap water. I find the germination rates to be sufficient for a variety of crop in my case (>80%). Occasionally there will be some seeds that just do not like it at all and there will be zero germination (hot peppers, for instance, are finicky depending on the strain for some reason).

That was my first time sending samples to a lab. I do plan on making it a habit simply because I hate not "knowing" if I'm making progress.

I used a local lab (US-MA), MCR labs, and the cost is $50 for potency + $25 for terpenes. Which is reasonable to me. They use HPLC for analysis which is what you'd want if possible. HPLC can differentiate between the different cannabinoids and terpenes whereas gas chromatography, I believe, may not be as selective. Pricing between the labs do vary to a great extent and it seems to range between $50-$90 for potency, for instance. In most cases, you'll need to walk the sample into the lab since the mailing of samples would be a bit risky. So, you'd need to find a lab near you if you want to give it a try.

Here are samples of what the report might look like for HPLC analysis:


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 6, 2018)

Funny, I've recently been having problems with popping in rockwool. My seedlings will sprout but then it seems like the stem withers up and the seedling dies. Maybe overwater? I keep it constantly moist with a dome


----------



## growslut (Dec 6, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> I just did direct sow into moist peat pellets (in a humidity dome receiving sunlight). No cleaning, no scuffing, tap water. I find the germination rates to be sufficient for a variety of crop in my case (>80%). Occasionally there will be some seeds that just do not like it at all and there will be zero germination (hot peppers, for instance, are finicky depending on the strain for some reason).
> 
> That was my first time sending samples to a lab. I do plan on making it a habit simply because I hate not "knowing" if I'm making progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining all that information on testing. Dig it. I hope its the way of the future, but also hope it gets a bit more affordable along the way.

Have you had any other strains tested? How similar/different are the results? And what is the highest THC/CBD you've had tested?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Funny, I've recently been having problems with popping in rockwool. My seedlings will sprout but then it seems like the stem withers up and the seedling dies. Maybe overwater? I keep it constantly moist with a dome


I have only ever used rockwool for clones and way back in my flood and drain table days. I would def ditch the dome for seedlings.

Cheers


----------



## growslut (Dec 6, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Funny, I've recently been having problems with popping in rockwool. My seedlings will sprout but then it seems like the stem withers up and the seedling dies. Maybe overwater? I keep it constantly moist with a dome


yes, that sounds like damping off which is caused by a too moist environment.

I don't use a dome anymore for seedlings, but when I did, I heard it is advised to take the dome off as soon as leaves show to avoid damping off. Also try spraying some cooled-off Chamomile Tea on the stems next time. It kills the pathogen that causes damping off


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 6, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for explaining all that information on testing. Dig it. I hope its the way of the future, but also hope it gets a bit more affordable along the way.
> 
> Have you had any other strains tested? How similar/different are the results? And what is the highest THC/CBD you've had tested?


"Should" get more affordable as new technology is developed. In this case, the plants I have are pretty big so there is a lot of product relative to the expense. If I were doing breeding or micro, it would get expensive rather quickly.

First attempt for me. At the same lab, there have be others with test results for various strains in the 20-22% max THC (which means the THCa is likely around 25%). You can take a look at the results that have been made public, here: https://mcrlabs.com/tested-products/

One thing, for flowers, the level of cannabinoids vary significantly from bud to bud (maturity). For what I tested, out of two samples, the terpene quantity seemed to be relatively stable but the cannabinoid quantity varied, as expected.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Dec 20, 2018)

I am harvesting my cult classics tonight. I received gleemonex through the bean fulfillment deal, as a replacement for Truth or consequences which had poor germ rates. It looks really potent and smells like burnt lemon jellybeans can't wait to smoke this it is some heavily resin stacked shit!     
feel like we should have taken clones!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

I want Caps new cross with cement shoes, called concrete slippers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

New Speedway Boogie is starting to show some potential.
 
They are maturing slower than other strains in this crop and I'm glad they're finally getting frosty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

Update: The boogies were a bust. Only got 2 girls then had to chop early because of nanners. 

Definitely thumbs down.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Mar 14, 2019)

Running through a pack of freshies, a close up of my assumed keeper, lots of frost throughout


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I want Caps new cross with cement shoes, called concrete slippers



pissed i never found a flame pheno of cement shoes. 

a few were OGKB runts, one was a stretchy blue dream dom i hated, and the other was a late flowering one that did have a mild cookie smell. over all, not impressed. Swore i had another pack, but can't find it xp


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 16, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I want Caps new cross with cement shoes, called concrete slippers


Have fun dishing out 2k


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Update: The boogies were a bust. Only got 2 girls then had to chop early because of nanners.
> 
> Definitely thumbs down.


Sad to hear, I was pulling for you and hoping the new seed stock was better.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Update: The boogies were a bust. Only got 2 girls then had to chop early because of nanners.
> 
> Definitely thumbs down.


Bummer man. 

I grew out two Nurse Ratchet. 

Both grew nicely, a bit stretchy. Stuff cured up like hay, smoked decent but not something to warrant repeating those.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Bummer man.
> 
> I grew out two Nurse Ratchet.
> 
> Both grew nicely, a bit stretchy. Stuff cured up like hay, smoked decent but not something to warrant repeating those.


Well that's not good news. 
I was really looking forward to that one because it's not a high CBD strain. 
Right now I've got 5 'mothers little helper' going but one of them is on the verge of getting culled. It's a bummer because all seeds germinated but the plants are slow and temperamental. Got one that's totally kicking butt -- probably a male...


----------



## coppershot (Mar 17, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Bummer man.
> 
> I grew out two Nurse Ratchet.
> 
> Both grew nicely, a bit stretchy. Stuff cured up like hay, smoked decent but not something to warrant repeating those.


I have a pack I was thinking about popping at some point, but now it's going to the '_dont know what to do with it _'.

You got any pictures?


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I have a pack I was thinking about popping at some point, but now it's going to the '_dont know what to do with it _'.
> 
> You got any pictures?


I didn't get any of those. 

Both were visually nice plants. They just didn't cure up worth a darn. Smoke was OK, but unremarkable.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2019)

Man #gingergrower on Instagram tears it up with those Concrete Shoes.
I wished I would have bought a pack, can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

Mothers Little Helper 
 

This plant smells rotten. 

But in a good way...


----------



## splonewolf (May 12, 2019)

recently attempted to get some CC seeds, sent payment to Trueformweb that was listed on CC's website. communicated with Braxton the owner, who couldnt be bothered to go pick up my letter and drop my seeds in the mail. letters on its way back, but what a schmuck. deff order from one of the others listed.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 12, 2019)

splonewolf said:


> recently attempted to get some CC seeds, sent payment to Trueformweb that was listed on CC's website. communicated with Braxton the owner, who couldnt be bothered to go pick up my letter and drop my seeds in the mail. letters on its way back, but what a schmuck. deff order from one of the others listed.


You should email them and tell of your experience.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 13, 2019)

Trueform announced on ig cult classics is done, get them if you can cause they aren't making more ccs


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

Major bummer.
I'm running 'mothers little helper' right now and they're doing great.


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

They may have done it to their selves. After bean fulfillment wouldn't replace my pack of nurse ratchet, I decided I wouldn't buy anything from ccs again. They knew these packs got cooked going through the desert. And wanted me to jump through hoops to get it replaced. If you don't want to do business right then get out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> They may have done it to their selves. After bean fulfillment wouldn't replace my pack of nurse ratchet, I decided I wouldn't buy anything from ccs again. They knew these packs got cooked going through the desert. And wanted me to jump through hoops to get it replaced. If you don't want to do business right then get out.


What was wrong with nurse ratchet? I've got a pack and was looking forward to running them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 13, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> Trueform announced on ig cult classics is done, get them if you can cause they aren't making more ccs


I went to their Ig page earlier. Not sure what happened to them.


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What was wrong with nurse ratchet? I've got a pack and was looking forward to running them.


Oh it wasn't nurse ratchet, it was jupiter and beyond maybe? Which ever one everybody was having issues with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Oh it wasn't nurse ratchet, it was jupiter and beyond maybe? Which ever one everybody was having issues with.


Whew! 
I really hope nurse ratchet turns out. 

J&B was a stinker but bean fulfillment replaced my packs. 

One of the replacements (new speedway boogie) was also a dud but for different reasons.


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

What are those guys doing to have so many duds? Oh well plenty of beans without issues out there.


----------



## growslut (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> They may have done it to their selves. After bean fulfillment wouldn't replace my pack of nurse ratchet, I decided I wouldn't buy anything from ccs again. They knew these packs got cooked going through the desert. And wanted me to jump through hoops to get it replaced. If you don't want to do business right then get out.


That sucks that Bean Fulfillment didn't replace your seeds.

They gave me a bit of a run around but they ended up replacing all the packs I bought via GPS then had problems with.

Bean Fulfillment is actually the one who told me that the Greenpoint batch got left in a car over a hot Arizona summer which is why they aren't germinating for most folks, so that's surprising they wouldn't replace yours knowing that. What did they want you to do for replacements?


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

growslut said:


> That sucks that Bean Fulfillment didn't replace your seeds.
> 
> They gave me a bit of a run around but they ended up replacing all the packs I bought via GPS then had problems with.
> 
> Bean Fulfillment is actually the one who told me that the Greenpoint batch got left in a car over a hot Arizona summer which is why they aren't germinating for most folks, so that's surprising they wouldn't replace yours knowing that. What did they want you to do for replacements?


Lol they told me Jay Frost drove them through the desert. I just told them I wanted the pack replaced after I found out the seeds were cooked. They wanted me to try to germ them, I told them I didn't want a bs pack. And it was pretty much left at that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol they told me Jay Frost drove them through the desert. I just told them I wanted the pack replaced after I found out the seeds were cooked. They wanted me to try to germ them, I told them I didn't want a bs pack. And it was pretty much left at that.


I ended up with 4 plants out of 2 full packs. 
Culled 3 and the healthy survivor was male...


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I ended up with 4 plants out of 2 full packs.
> Culled 3 and the healthy survivor was male...


Sumbitch lol, that's not even close to fair


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Sumbitch lol, that's not even close to fair


I was not happy.

But on the bright side, I grew 'Purification' and it turned out great. 
And mothers little helper looks fabulous @ 8 weeks. 

I'll get a pic later...


----------



## growslut (May 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol they told me Jay Frost drove them through the desert. I just told them I wanted the pack replaced after I found out the seeds were cooked. They wanted me to try to germ them, I told them I didn't want a bs pack. And it was pretty much left at that.


Right on. They had me jump through similar hoops. I did try germinating the CCS seeds but had less than 25% germ rate from the GPS purchased seeds. After that and providing receipts of purchase, they did provide replacement beans--but they sent 9 packs of Cultapazem the first time. Then I had to return those but did get sent 7 or so different assorted strains. I've had 100% germ success with the replacement CCS seeds and I've currently got Deleted Scene and Powder Cakes growing in the garden.

I'm hoping to find some good smoke in the CCS seeds. I really like the 'full spectrum' approach and dig how they mix CBD strains with THC in the same plant. Fingers crossed the plants turn out well!


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was not happy.
> 
> But on the bright side, I grew 'Purification' and it turned out great.
> And mothers little helper looks fabulous @ 8 weeks.
> ...


At least that takes the sting out of it some


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

growslut said:


> Right on. They had me jump through similar hoops. I did try germinating the CCS seeds but had less than 25% germ rate from the GPS purchased seeds. After that and providing receipts of purchase, they did provide replacement beans--but they sent 9 packs of Cultapazem the first time. Then I had to return those but did get sent 7 or so different assorted strains. I've had 100% germ success with the replacement CCS seeds and I've currently got Deleted Scene and Powder Cakes growing in the garden.
> 
> I'm hoping to find some good smoke in the CCS seeds. I really like the 'full spectrum' approach and dig how they mix CBD strains with THC in the same plant. Fingers crossed the plants turn out well!


I dig cbd crosses. I take cbd daily and it seems to be beneficial.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

mothers little helper


----------



## waterproof808 (May 14, 2019)

That screenshot up top doesn’t mean CCS is closing down, just sounds like true form web wont be stocking them anymore. 
He’s dropping cement shoes s1’s next week


----------



## Lurrabq (May 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was not happy.
> 
> But on the bright side, I grew 'Purification' and it turned out great.
> And mothers little helper looks fabulous @ 8 weeks.
> ...


Good to hear Chunky!

We would all like to see the MLH. Well, me at least. I settled on some Dirty Fantasy from the auctions. I was pretty happy with those. Didn't really have germ issues, so I was probably lucky.


----------



## Rivendell (May 15, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Good to hear Chunky!
> 
> We would all like to see the MLH. Well, me at least. I settled on some Dirty Fantasy from the auctions. I was pretty happy with those. Didn't really have germ issues, so I was probably lucky.


How did the dirty fantasy turn out? I have a pack sitting around.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2019)

Is bean fullfilment still doing this ? I sent multiple messages to them back when this first happens with copies of receipts etc and never heard back from them. Tried again a few times with no response. I haven't any luck with any ccs I bought from GPS.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Is been fullfilment still doing this ? I sent multiple messages to them back when this first happens with copies of receipts etc and never heard back from them. Tried again a few times with no response. I haven't any luck with any ccs I bought from GPS.


What CCS have you grown? 
Purification and mothers little helper turned out nice for me. 

Can't wait to run nurse ratchet!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2019)

Havnt grown any as of yet. I can get a few to germ with tails but then they just stop. I'll check my notes n see what I have tried. I have a few different strains and I think the 2 you have mentioned above. I will try and germ those this next few days. Fingers crossed. 

BTW, what type of smells are you getting from yours ? They look killer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Havnt grown any as of yet. I can get a few to germ with tails but then they just stop. I'll check my notes n see what I have tried. I have a few different strains and I think the 2 you have mentioned above. I will try and germ those this next few days. Fingers crossed.
> 
> BTW, what type of smells are you getting from yours ? They look killer.


Mostly skunk with a chem twist. Got one MLH that smells like roadkill skunk. (rotten)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol they told me Jay Frost drove them through the desert. I just told them I wanted the pack replaced after I found out the seeds were cooked. They wanted me to try to germ them, I told them I didn't want a bs pack. And it was pretty much left at that.


Wait Jay Frost runs bean fulfillment?


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Wait Jay Frost runs bean fulfillment?


I don't think so, I think they said he was just transporting the seeds. Who knows they told a few versions of that story, lol.


----------



## growslut (May 15, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Is bean fullfilment still doing this ? I sent multiple messages to them back when this first happens with copies of receipts etc and never heard back from them. Tried again a few times with no response. I haven't any luck with any ccs I bought from GPS.


When did you reach out to Bean Fulfillment? I first emailed last year and sent a few emails back and forth and then got ghosted for months. Then out of nowhere I got an email from Bart who runs Bean Fulfillment, and he came through. Bart said his former employees had been slacking. It might be worth reaching out again--good luck


----------



## Lurrabq (May 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> How did the dirty fantasy turn out? I have a pack sitting around.


Those became a favourite of mine. Did well with my back pain, and I could smoke it anytime.
Give that pack a shot.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 30, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet at the the end of week 2 of flower


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2019)

Just finished a couple of Cult Classic's Powder Cakes (Wedding Cake x Freshies)

Planted 2 seeds and 2/2 female--in fact, these seeds are supposed to be regs but I haven't heard of anyone growing a male yet, so they might be fems? One person on IG says they planted 16 or 18 and got all girls!

One pheno was tall and the other was short and more photogenic (the first pic below). Both yielded about the same and about average.

The smells and smoke are pretty similar. More spicy than cake--guessing its the Freshies influence. Good evening time smoke. Not couchlock smoke, but the slight amount of CBD really seems to help ease the body.
#1
  

#2


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 6, 2019)

Just realizing I never kept y’all updated on the last Nurse Ratchet. Well here is a clone that’s in its last week. Super potent stuff but too leafy to keep running. The Animal Cookies was dominant in this.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jan 29, 2020)

higher self said:


> Picked up the Affinity pack it's 92' OG x No Quater (OGKB x Purple Indica / Faceoff OG BX1) man this one sounds like some serious heat!


Hate to resurrect an old thread, I know this quote is old af but did you ever grow those out? I'm supposed to be getting a pack of em relatively soon here as a gift from a family member and I can't really find any pics or grow info on that particular strain at all.


----------



## HolyAngel (Feb 5, 2020)

Yep got the pack(Affinity) yesterday. Cannot find a single grow of these anywhere, or really any of the ccs seeds. :/


----------



## KmK15 (Feb 5, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Yep got the pack(Affinity) yesterday. Cannot find a single grow of these anywhere, or really any of the ccs seeds. :/


I have cement shoes in flower, and vegging unicorn sherbert fem and 5 banana shenanigans regs-


----------



## KmK15 (Feb 5, 2020)

Email trueformweb- he'll respond. Surely they have the details....


----------



## KmK15 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## HolyAngel (Feb 5, 2020)

KmK15 said:


> Email trueformweb- he'll respond. Surely they have the details....


Thank you! Just emailed them so hopefully will get some answers soon ^^


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 6, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Yep got the pack(Affinity) yesterday. Cannot find a single grow of these anywhere, or really any of the ccs seeds. :/


I grew Cement shoes, i def posted about it pretty sure.


----------



## trueformweb (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey guys, 
This is Braxton at Cult Classics Seeds
We would love nothing more than to invite you to our official online store. 
Please visit *TrueFormWeb.com*

All Rollitup user will be gifted a 10% discount code. Please use the code "*2020*" at checkout. 

I am always available for you guys to discuss regarding any projects and breeding and I can be reached out under this email: *[email protected]*

Also, after reading this thread I found out that some of you guys experienced issues with germination. Please visit our official germination instructions at: https://cultclassicsseeds.com/germination-instructions

Fell free to email me anytime 
Braxton.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 6, 2020)

Wasn't it announced a year ago that CCS was no more?


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 6, 2020)

trueformweb said:


> Also, after reading this thread I found out that some of you guys experienced issues with germination. Please visit our official germination instructions at: https://cultclassicsseeds.com/germination-instructions



You are mentally ill if you expect people to follow this:



> We offer a guarantee for good germination rates for California patients if you follow our prescribed method: germinate after soaking seeds in water for 6 hours and transplant directly into living soil that has been inoculated at least a week in advance with Trichoderma harzianum, along with keeping the seeds in an area with a thermostatically controlled constant temperature of 75-80F.
> 
> In case of any issues, please contact Seed Fulfillment through above link with documented proof that instructions were followed


Seriously, how the fuck do you expect people to provide "documented proof" of this crap? Should I get a notary over here to sign off on my trichoderma?


----------



## trueformweb (Mar 7, 2020)

widgetkicker said:


> (..)
> Seriously, how the fuck do you expect people to provide "documented proof" of this crap? Should I get a notary over here to sign off on my trichoderma?


Thank you so much for you opinion. We had people complaining about the quality of our seeds but they never used our official instructions. Nonetheless we will consider making the instruction more user friendly.


----------



## trueformweb (Mar 7, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Wasn't it announced a year ago that CCS was no more?


We wanted to change CCS business model that is why we needed a break. All good though


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2020)

trueformweb said:


> Thank you so much for you opinion. We had people complaining about the quality of our seeds but they never used our official instructions. Nonetheless we will consider making the instruction more user friendly.


It's bs to expect people to use your methods. And it's not necessary. I had problems with your seeds too and I'm a seed maker. Not knocking your genetics at all, but you can't expect the hydro guys to get on board with what you want.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> It's bs to expect people to use your methods. And it's not necessary. I had problems with your seeds too and I'm a seed maker. Not knocking your genetics at all, but you can't expect the hydro guys to get on board with what you want.


Really comes across as a way for them to just say grower error instead of taking any responsibility. If you cant simply plant a seed and have it sprout, there is a issue with the seeds. There should never be a need to jump through hoops to get a healthy/viable seed to germ.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Really comes across as a way for them to just say grower error instead of taking any responsibility. If you cant simply plant a seed and have it sprout, there is a issue with the seeds. There should never be a need to jump through hoops to get a healthy/viable seed to germ.


Well put, I agree completely. And once again for clarity to everyone reading this I'm not bashing ccs genetics, just never understood the do it this way or you're wrong. There's a multitude of methods that work and it really comes down to what works for each individual grower. No method is best/worst, it's whatever works.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 7, 2020)

Sunset Strip is one of the nicest plants I have ever grown, No bashing here either. "Official Instructions" is just laughable.

View attachment Sunset1 - Copy.jpg


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Sunset Strip is one of the nicest plants I have ever grown, No bashing here either. "Official Instructions" is just laughable.
> 
> View attachment 4498311


Oh I gotcha lol. I just wanted to clarify where I was coming from.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2020)

That is a bit ridiculous for them to even suggest the bad germ rates were because folks didnt inoculate soil etc  

More like poor storage issues or the like.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is a bit ridiculous for them to even suggest the bad germ rates were because folks didnt inoculate soil etc
> 
> More like poor storage issues or the like.


I believe it was a batch of seeds that went through the dessert in a hot car being driven by Jay Frost. And then they wanted everyone to play germination games to get a replacement...... at least that way the story I got lol


----------



## trueformweb (Mar 22, 2020)

We start accepting retail orders for Cement Shoes S1

*Cement Shoes S1*
18 seeds per pack - $150
6 seeds per pack - $50
Price per seed (bulk): $8.3

*Freedom Punch*
Purple Punch X Cement Shoes
18 seeds per pack - $116
6 seeds per pack - $38
Price per seed (bulk): $6.4

*Italian Shoes*
Gelato 33 X Cement Shoe
18 seeds per pack - $116
6 seeds per pack: $38
Price per seed (bulk): $6.4

SPECIAL OFFER:
*Cement Shoes S1 *
Package of 100 seeds for $700
Price per seed: $7


Email [email protected] for more info please.


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 30, 2020)

I just got my packs! Ordered them on 4/23 

All that for $52


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 29, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> I just got my packs! Ordered them on 4/23
> 
> [[Deleted pic to not make thread unnecessarily long lol]]
> 
> All that for $52



How did everything turn out?


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 30, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> How did everything turn out?


Good I ended up getting more packs, got three more Gleemomex and 2 packs of Thin Ice. I won’t be popping any soon. Probably not till winter


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 1, 2020)

BMWEATER said:


> Good I ended up getting more packs, got three more Gleemomex and 2 packs of Thin Ice. I won’t be popping any soon. Probably not till winter


That's dope. You ran all three of those packs? Got any pics or descriptions? Freshies sounds like an interesting cross, so does the Powder Cakes.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 1, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> That's dope. You ran all three of those packs? Got any pics or descriptions? Freshies sounds like an interesting cross, so does the Powder Cakes.


I haven’t popped any of the packs yet. But I’m looking forward to it. For the descriptions check out their website Trueformweb 

I have run their cement shoes before and it was amazing!


----------



## BasementFunk (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m finishing up a CCS “Sleeper Hold” right now. It’s an improved GSC forum cut. It’s shaping up really nicely. It’s growing next to a wedding cake and it’s just as frosty. In fact, I just ordered more packs from CCS.


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 16, 2020)

BasementFunk said:


> I’m finishing up a CCS “Sleeper Hold” right now. It’s an improved GSC forum cut. It’s shaping up really nicely. It’s growing next to a wedding cake and it’s just as frosty. In fact, I just ordered more packs from CCS.


She looks amazing! Great colors. Pretty much everything I have seen being popped out of this last few sales have been really good! Excited for a run this fall


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 18, 2020)

jwreck said:


> Man i envy your yard, nothing but concrete around these parts


Meh yards are not all they are cracked up to be a lot of flipping mowing weeding watering i even go as far as to rake it twice once with a leaf rake and then once with a fine rake so i can get all the little rocks out of the grass.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 18, 2020)

Any one grown any of the Newer stuff any of the Freshies crosses ? I just won a pack of Hullaballoo at auction is it worth growing ?


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 6, 2020)

trueformweb said:


> Hey guys,
> This is Braxton at Cult Classics Seeds
> We would love nothing more than to invite you to our official online store.
> Please visit *TrueFormWeb.com*
> ...


Hey thanks Braxton, I was hoping to hear from you about this issue of germ rates these guys are having and wondering if thats why its 18pks to help with that? Ok so your saying there shouldn't be any issues and we should get a 90% germ rate as long as we follow your guide?


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Any one grown any of the Newer stuff any of the Freshies crosses ? I just won a pack of Hullaballoo at auction is it worth growing ?


If you want I can help you with those I heard its best if you share them with a buddy thats why they give you an 18pk now LOL


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 6, 2020)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Which version? I just pre-ordered #2


Damn skippy, do you still have this cut?


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Nov 17, 2020)

Growing out the Cement Shoes S1's and they are at week 8 of flower now. Screwed some things up with them but they had good vigor in veg and overall have grown well. I exposed them to some cold fall weather as well and got some to turn purple which was fun. I did get a light herm on one but I treated it badly and put it through a lot of stress and with it being a cookies background and S1 I have only myself to blame lol. Anyways; thanks all and post em if you got em!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)

Has anyone else grown Cultazepam?


I had a plant from a replacement pack of seeds that was full-blown hermaphrodite -- and its he/she genitalia was growing from multiple leaf stems. 

It is now deceased. 

Very odd...


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

Have a unicorn sherbert by these guys started.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 27, 2021)

These came in a few weeks ago, 0/2 so far on the hitmaker germ sadly, will keep trying and one of the other two probably will get ran later in the year


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4864211
> These came in a few weeks ago, 0/2 so far on the hitmaker germ sadly, will keep trying and one of the other two probably will get ran later in the year


By buddy had a cement shoes started. I’m very excited to see what he does with it


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> By buddy had a cement shoes started. I’m very excited to see what he does with it


The pics that fellow allycat posted of his look fantastic


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Mar 27, 2021)

Unicorn Sherbert looks fantastic so definitely post those ladies up once you flower em! I liked the Cement Shoes, they make for some really pretty plants and there's a nice range of phenos. The Williams Wonder has like floor cleaner terps and looks totally unlike the rest and then there's some alternative cannabanoid ones in there too. Not CBD, maybe CBG, CBC or THCV? It gives you a real kick of energy. Only complaint is really the name, the cool blacked out phenos kinda fit it but overall it was some energizing/creative stuff that I liked before the gym or projects for the most part. 

I have a pack of those hitmaker's too so fingers crossed they pop!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

Final 4 hitmakers, figured as the first two didn't pop may as well try em all hopefully I get one or two lmao


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 15, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4875959
> Final 4 hitmakers, figured as the first two didn't pop may as well try em all hopefully I get one or two lmao


I've used this float tek with some success, but also had it fail pretty hard with some seeds. If they're not germinating for you, try a moist paper towel inside a plastic cup with a ziploc over the top, placed in your veg room so there's some heat to stimulate them. I've also lost seeds by putting them in a dark cupboard. So far it's been 100% on everything I've popped with the above method.

I might pick up a pack of Hitmaker and New Speedway Boogie.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 15, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I've used this float tek with some success, but also had it fail pretty hard with some seeds. If they're not germinating for you, try a moist paper towel inside a plastic cup with a ziploc over the top, placed in your veg room so there's some heat to stimulate them. I've also lost seeds by putting them in a dark cupboard. So far it's been 100% on everything I've popped with the above method.
> 
> I might pick up a pack of Hitmaker and New Speedway Boogie.


But I wanted to try homebodys instructions of the 6 hour soak and then into my inoculated soil  seems to be a bad pack not seeing any activity. Better luck with the cement shoes hopefully and the powder cake F2s came with 18 seeds, I have hope still


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 16, 2021)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Man... Yeah they have some really solid OGKB offerings it seems and just a shit ton of strains. Gotta tip my hat to their strain names too.
> 
> 
> "Tony Clifton" seems to be their go to.
> ...


They are a bit spendy but F1 and F2 seeds. Quality stuff. I order from seedsman. Only takes 4 weeks to get to me in the US


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 18, 2021)

Well ill be dammed 7 days later and we have some life on 2 out of the 4 hitmakers. Longest seed germ I've personally had


----------



## carlsgarden (May 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Well ill be dammed 7 days later and we have some life on 2 out of the 4 hitmakers. Longest seed germ I've personally had


Any updates? How are they doing so far? I've seen cannabis seeds take up to 14 days to germinate personally, only 2-3 have taken that long out of a couple hundred I've popped. I generally pop them straight into the soil or use rapid rooter cubes.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 7, 2021)

carlsgarden said:


> Any updates? How are they doing so far? I've seen cannabis seeds take up to 14 days to germinate personally, only 2-3 have taken that long out of a couple hundred I've popped. I generally pop them straight into the soil or use rapid rooter cubes.



Here they are as of today, back one not much smell atm front one has a slight fruity kinda thing going on, give em a month I'll hopefully have each potted up a clone taken and ready 4 flower


----------



## Vbz.420 (May 8, 2021)

Was looking into grabbing some CC gear for the first time.. Really grabbed my attention but what i also noticed was Germ rates u guys were having and the story about the beans sitting in a cooked car... Does anyone know if those beans are still in rotation?. Has anyone recently grabbed some gear and is this problem still happening? Was looking into quite a few choices.. Didnt want to get screwed over


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 24, 2021)

Here are the two hitmakers as of now surprised how well the one is doing in the solo cup still.. just need to grab a clone of each and will put them into the flower tent. Hope they root easier then my top dawg... feel like I need to buy or make an aero cloner lmao


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 24, 2021)

Tried cloning the top of the solo cup plant last week why it has more side branching now, wasn't successful


----------



## Bodyne (May 25, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Was looking into grabbing some CC gear for the first time.. Really grabbed my attention but what i also noticed was Germ rates u guys were having and the story about the beans sitting in a cooked car... Does anyone know if those beans are still in rotation?. Has anyone recently grabbed some gear and is this problem still happening? Was looking into quite a few choices.. Didnt want to get screwed over


Got cement shoes goin now, got toxic shoes and thin ice set back. My hitmakers germed just fine, tried 2 got one up and goin. They were having some good sales, but I think everything is back to reg prices. Germ and herm problems usually operator malfunction, lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 5, 2021)

Gonna put this hitmaker into the flower tent within a few days I'm pretty sure the last clone I took rooted. Feeling like it's a female based of structure and have not seen any male pre flowers yet


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hitmaker #1 is indeed a female and seems like I have a rooted clone of it, along with the hitmaker in the solo cup still. Gonna try and take another one off the solo cup for a friend then toss it in the flower tent just to sex it while I veg out the clone properly. Do not think it will flower well in the solo cup lmao


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 2, 2021)

This is one tall ass plant, almost 3 weeks in so hope the stretch is over. Guessing motorbreath leaning cause of the height? Only bit of smell it's giving off atm is a bit of a lemony terp


----------



## Greenlane (Jul 8, 2021)

I had a full pack of cement shoes S1 all but one popped with small taproots, but then nothing else happened. All 'died'... 

Here is my process for seeds:


Float-Tek with distilled water
When I see a split and very small taproot into cotton pad/paper towel with same water and glass OXO container in warm place.
When tap root expands ~2mm-4mm pop into damp rapid rooters in covered germination dome in dark place for a day or so...
When cotyledon appears on surface place under low PPFD light for a few days.
This method works like 98-99% in terms of both germination and seedling growth.

Tried this method with the cement shoes and got none to grow. Now Braxton helped me out here (thanks! ) and sent a new pack, so want to make sure I get the germination 100% this time. I saw the method posted but seems more tedious than my method. What I did notice is the cement shoes are small seeds...


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 9, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> I had a full pack of cement shoes S1 all but one popped with small taproots, but then nothing else happened. All 'died'...
> 
> Here is my process for seeds:
> 
> ...


how long did you have them in the dirt for before you considered them gone? my hitmakers took a literal week to come up. I'd say ditch the paper towel, want to soak til they crack a bit sure but after that i personally just put them in the soil now and wait the extra day or two


----------



## carlsgarden (Jul 10, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> I had a full pack of cement shoes S1 all but one popped with small taproots, but then nothing else happened. All 'died'...
> 
> Here is my process for seeds:
> 
> ...


No bullshit I just put the seeds in a rapid rooter cube, pointy side up, and they pop in 3-7 days. I don't put them in a cup of water, paper towel, etc. Out of maybe 200 seeds I can only recall 3-4 not popping.


----------



## EastCoastGreenGrown (Jul 10, 2021)

Have 4 of each Cement Shoes, Unicorn Sherbet, Storm Shelter, and Sunset Freshies going. 100% germ on everything so far. Storm shelter is the only thing I’ve flowered yet, looking real nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2021)

Damn haven't thought of cult classic in a while. Their Tony Clifton and Cement Shoes were fire. I cruised thru this thread real quick and was wondering is the member chunky stools the chunky as in chunky pigs from icmag? If so that dude is a legend, he was growing and crossing ogkb before most even knew what ogkb were- talking like 2012/2013. Also ran a lot of breath and cult classic classic strains I believe.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 11, 2021)

Not same guy I don’t believe. I smoked the cement shoes quick it was good. Got a hitmaker chuggin along now


----------



## resinhead (Jul 12, 2021)

Cement shoes s1 from hembra 5 pack all germed, and it looks like they might be hermaphroditic.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hitmaker is killing it. Full on sweeter lemon terps, looks like going to be super dense nuggets. Super light feeder been taking nothing but water the past month and it's got better resin rails on the fans then my in-house plant in the tent with it. Can't wait to get into the cement shoes and powder cake f2s


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 31, 2021)

Totally faded going on the past week such a pretty plant, almost 7 weeks in now still all sweet lemon smelling


----------



## resinhead (Aug 15, 2021)

Had to cull one of my outdoor ladies 
Out of the 5 cement shoes s1’s one was a male and the other four are late to show sex. First time I’ve ever had to cull a plant in five years of doing outdoor. Heres a pic of the male/herm the day I noticed it and chopped it.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2021)

Did a pack of cement shoes, one of those most finicky strains I seen. Had a lil better luck with hitmaker, really creamy good taste but short squat, looks like a mutant lol . But I’m done with ccs. Did see the presale for Kay goin on. Runtz x cement shoes


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 22, 2021)

Some dried hitmaker. Smells like lemon candy will smoke in a day or 2


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Did a pack of cement shoes, one of those most finicky strains I seen. Had a lil better luck with hitmaker, really creamy good taste but short squat, looks like a mutant lol . But I’m done with ccs. Did see the presale for Kay goin on. Runtz x cement shoes


it must have been OGKB leaning, mine was tall as fuck


----------



## resinhead (Aug 22, 2021)

2/5 cement shoes s1’s have now turned male on the outdoor plants.
I support a full boycott of anything cult classic.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 22, 2021)

I liked the taste of the strains I did, I’d get an established cut. I’ve seen it circulate a time or two. As of yesterday, main dude was posting fire shots, real fire shots lol of the fires getting closer to him, looked to be close


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 22, 2021)

resinhead said:


> 2/5 cement shoes s1’s have now turned male on the outdoor plants.
> I support a full boycott of anything cult classic.


Might be user error my hitmaker had 0 balls anywhere and even the one I've had in a solo cup 4 6 months hasn't thrown one. I need to get into my cement shoes


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Aug 24, 2021)

Here's a couple pics of the Cement Shoes I grew last spring. My pheno was very susceptible to botrytis and i lost all of my fat, dense tops. She has a sweet smell and tastes of vanilla with a hint of cinnamon. Total couch lock with a heavy body relaxed feeling.


----------

